# This sh*t is scaring me....



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

:shocked: Weird stuff but for some reason it sounds great.

Jimmy Jacobs for world champ!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

That is spooky but cool at the same time.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

That is scary but cant wait for Jacobs to come back i used to hate the guy now he one of my favourites on the indys


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

That is cool, you have to like decode it and figure it out and shit...that is awesome. I wonder who his next feud is with


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Future Star said:


> That is cool, you have to like decode it and figure it out and shit...that is awesome. I wonder who his next feud is with


He should fued with Super Dragon in the PWG/ROH war. The PWG guys invade in a womens match & Dragon MURDERS~! Lacey with the Curbstomp. Jimmy gets crazy again they fued for months & it finally ends in a Guerrilla Warfare match.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

If Jimmy Jacobs returns in chicago I will mark out so badly. You have no idea. The only other thing that comes to mind for me is that there may be some sort of angle going on with Adam Pearce/Bj Whitmer/Whoever. But, I'm more inclined to agree and hope that Jimmy Jacobs will be returning in Chicago. I believe he is supposed to be back from is injury early September. So this would work out perfectly.


EDIT: Just went to the first site with the statue of liberty on it. The blood coming out of it's eye is very similar to that of Jimmy Jacobs which leads me to believe that it is definitely Jimmy Jacobs' return. However, as I posted earlier the Pearce/Whitmer/Maybe Rave stable could be the master behind this. Or wait just kind of thought of this what if Jimmy Jacobs is the leader of the stable making it: Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Pearce, Bj Whitmer, Jimmy Rave. Nevermind that wouldn't work due to the huge feud bj and jacobs had for the past year. Hell, it was a good thought. Adam Pearce is from chicago so that could explain the mention of it if this were to be about the stable and not jacobs. Honestly though, this is great. When a promo scares the shit out of me I think it has done it's job.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Isnt Jimmy happy by now. He has Lacey lol. This is cool If its indeed Jimmy's return he is in for a huge push.


----------



## AlyFireEmperor (Jun 5, 2006)

very scareful, Jimmy Jacobs is the shit,


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> Isnt Jimmy happy by now. He has Lacey lol. This is cool If its indeed Jimmy's return he is in for a huge push.


All kidding aside, that is a really good point.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fuck, I told my friend (as we pondered the flyer's meaning) it's probably something to do with getting people help so they don't end up like Benoit, since a lot of promotions are handing out flyers with like suicide hotline numbers and shit.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Wow thats cool. If it is JJs return then i agree that hes in for a push but world champion, no thank you.


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

watts63 said:


> He should fued with Super Dragon in the PWG/ROH war. The PWG guys invade in a womens match & Dragon MURDERS~! Lacey with the Curbstomp. Jimmy gets crazy again they fued for months & *it finally ends in a Guerrilla Warfare match*.


I can just picture how violent that would be


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i hope it' something to do with Jimmy. that would be great. he's been so creative with his character that it's not surprise.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Can we confirm this is ROH related? All this viral shit leads to tons of places and ROH shows could be a piece of something bigger. If it is ROH-related, ya, maybe Jacobs, also maybe Pearce's new stable.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

MrPaiMei said:


> Can we confirm this is ROH related? All this viral shit leads to tons of places and ROH shows could be a piece of something bigger. If it is ROH-related, ya, maybe Jacobs, also maybe Pearce's new stable.


I'd mark for both.


----------



## returnofmozangeles (Jun 16, 2006)

Nah its just Cloverfield promotions.  

The guy going to Japan is actually Samoa Joe going to Pro Wrestling Noah to wrestle Misawa.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

http://project161.blogspot.com/

Found that, has some more info on it all, saying all the topics about progect 161 on ROH board have been deleted (not just locked, deleted).


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmmm for me it's between Jacobs return or a new stable (with Pearce as leader)

Either way, whatever it is will probably go down on the 3rd PPV taping.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Welll we know something big is gonna happen at the 3rd PPV.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

If it's ROH related, its a Pearce/Whitmer/Rave stable. Bank on it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i don't know how this should be looked at, whether it's part of the gimmick or some random fan...

but someone made a username "TheWorldsParasite" at the ROH boards and has posted 13 threads saying these in order within minutes of each other

bold means topic title. no bold, then topic title was also in message



TheWorldsParasite said:


> WE WILL NOT BE IGNORED!
> 
> NOTHING SAVES! WE WILL NOT BE IGNORED!
> 
> ...


also there's a project 161 website that has some good analysis's on this

http://project161.blogspot.com/

so if this becomes a regular thing and this Project 161 is ROH related and story related, we should have this as the official thread about it


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> i don't know how this should be looked at, whether it's part of the gimmick or some random fan...
> 
> but someone made a username "TheWorldsParasite" at the ROH boards and has posted 10 threads saying these in order within minutes of each other
> 
> ...


 
I saw that I think it is part of the gimmick. This thing is awesome its got me talking.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

This sounds like some shit I hear in a horror movie.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

if you guys are seeing it there, then i'll stop trying to keep up with all the new posts and updating my post


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> if you guys are seeing it there, then i'll stop trying to keep up with all the new posts and updating my post


No its cool I go to the ROH boards but some here may not. Keep going if you want. This gimmick is amazing. Gabe rules.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

sephy37 said:


> if you guys are seeing it there, then i'll stop trying to keep up with all the new posts and updating my post


Keep them coming, I barely go there now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

After seeing that Pearce promo from Respect is Earned I think this is hype for Pearce's new stable.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

looks like it's over. it's been almost 15 minutes since the last thread was made.

here's how it went in chronological order

bold means topic title. no bold, then topic title was also in message



TheWorldsParasite said:


> WE WILL NOT BE IGNORED!
> 
> NOTHING SAVES! WE WILL NOT BE IGNORED!
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

The user has an aim name listed...project161.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Well AbusedSociety, look at the ROH/CZW war. Whitmer and Pearce you could say were ROH's sacrifical lambs. Maybe they want pay back from the pain that Ring of Honor caused them? I don't know just something to try and connect Whitmer and Pearce, cause I don't think this is an angle to bring back Jacobs.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

My Top 3 Ideas:

1) Pearce's New Stable which includes himself, Whitmer, and maybe Jacobs
2) Jimmy Jacobs' Return - kind of like a Clockwork Orange type gimmick? idk, i remember seeing a pic of him that made me think he looked like Alex from Clockwork Orange.
3) MosCow. the bovine communist is coming to save us

it's most likely the Pearce stable thing. too many references to Chicago.

ah i found that Jimmy pic!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I don't think Gabe would put Whitmer and Jacobs in a stable when they just came off one of the greatest Ring of Honor feuds. Maybe Jimmy Rave, who knows.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

this whole thing is just bizarre


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

musdy said:


> this whole thing is just bizarre


That's why it's so damn great!


----------



## CMF'NPunk (Jan 11, 2006)

I think they turned all the cloverfield hype to their advantage and tied it to an angle already in progress. Here is my quick take on all this:

1) I do think this has to do with Pearce and Whitmer. On the abused society website you see the Chicago Skyline upside down and second city prominately mentioned. Aside from that being the site of the 3rd PPV (and the 161st ROH show) it is where Pearce is originally from. Whitmer gets connected via Pearce's Respect is Earned promo.

2)I do think this also has to do with Jimmy Jacobs. He and Lacey spent that time in chicago which led to FINALLY Jimmy reaching the promised land, only to have Jimmy look completely disgusted afterwards. Like all of that work and pain for nothing all most.

3)I think the Rave mention is a Red Herring. They can't blow their load all at once.

4)As for the past between Whitmer and Jimmy...They have both described each other as brother in past promos. Brothers fight. I could see Jimmy realizing the "error of his ways" and DESTROYING Lacey and join the abused society. Since this would keep him in the forefront while not being able to wrestle for a couple more months.

They will be a group of broken souls out to show the world that there is no honor. There is no respect. There is no love and to get want you want you go out and take it.

Well thats just my guess


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Adam Pearce, Jimmy Rave, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Rave. All the pieces are coming together on this but I they will pull out of surprise that we never saw coming.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i still think Lacey cried out "RAIN!" during her and Jimmy's night together



watts63 said:


> Adam Pearce, Jimmy Rave, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Rave. All the pieces are coming together on this but I they will pull out of surprise that we never saw coming.


i'd love to see them bring back some guys from ROH's past that were mistreated and shat upon simply cuz the fans didn't like them

someone like Xavier


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

sephy37 said:


> i still think Lacey cried out "RAIN!" during her and Jimmy's night together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definetly. We shit all over him when he was ROH champion.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Adam Pearce, Jimmy Rave, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Rave. All the pieces are coming together on this but I they will pull out of surprise that we never saw coming.


I never knew there were two Jimmy Rave's! lol 

This is my prediction for the stable, BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Rave, Adam Pearce w/ manservant aka Shane Hagadorn. They've put their bodies on the line just to entertain the fans and hope to get a push only to be brought down to being stuck in 4-corner survival matches, tag team matches, opening matches etc. and are sick of not getting any respect forming the No Honor Society/AbusedSociety feeling that Ring of Honor hasn't treated them with the respect they deserve and that it's too late for them to try.....

I don't know but anything with Whitmer/Pearce/Rave will be fucking awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

as much as i'm all for this ARG shit and Pearce stable...

i still fucking hate Whitmer


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> as much as i'm all for this ARG shit and Pearce stable...
> 
> i still fucking hate Whitmer


Whitmer is fucking jesus! Fucking Hillbilly jesus! The man deserves so much respect, but gets none. Everyone should see his ROH stuff before his time in the Prophecy and when he was in the Prophecy with Danny Maff, they were the best tag team in the company. It's sad to see so much hate on the man who his only problem is that he needs to find a new finishing move and has mediocre promos, but with Pearce that will help him a lot.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Whitmer is fucking jesus! Fucking Hillbilly jesus!


The title 'Hillybill jesus' has been taken.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> as much as i'm all for this ARG shit and Pearce stable...
> 
> i still fucking hate Whitmer


Im the opposite. I like Whitmer but cant stand Pearce. Maybe this stable will turn me around.


----------



## CMF'NPunk (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with you on the Whitmer hate. He is my least favorite of the ROH regulars. I loved how he was supposed to be the face in his feud with Albright but in BOTH match in NYC they ended up cheering Albright. I also marked out when Morishima destroyed him to start off the PPV. If Whitmer is the hardly seen muscle to Pearce and either jacobs or rave, I will be a happy man


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> The title 'Hillybill jesus' has been taken.


Whitmer > Necro Butcher










BJ Whitmer's gonna choke a bitch.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

CMF'NPunk said:


> I agree with you on the Whitmer hate. He is my least favorite of the ROH regulars. I loved how he was supposed to be the face in his feud with Albright but in BOTH match in NYC they ended up cheering Albright. I also marked out when Morishima destroyed him to start off the PPV. If Whitmer is the hardly seen muscle to Pearce and either jacobs or rave, I will be a happy man



Yeah he got his ass kicked for the fans in the ROH/CZW war & the Jacobs fued & still has no respect. I hope Whitmer gets a haircut as well.

What about Hagadorn? The least favorite ROH student.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Yeah he got his ass kicked for the fans in the ROH/CZW war & the Jacobs fued & still has no respect. I hope Whitmer gets a haircut as well.
> 
> What about Hagadorn? The least favorite ROH student.


Whitmer needs to go back to his old attire, have some hardcore rock music other then Stone Temple Pilots and has to lose the sid vest and Eddie kinda slappin chest puttin arms out taunting thing...yeah I actually like Hagadorn cause of his theme music...


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hagadorn is a young guy still. He is a good heel but who knows where this new gimmick will take him.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> Hagadorn is a young guy still. He is a good heel but who knows where this new gimmick will take him.


I think it'll give him a more serious heel role, instead of the horrible cocky heel he's being right now. It's almost as bad as Sydal acting like a heel. Also Hagadorn's finisher is awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Also Hagadorn's finisher is awesome.


laying down so his shoulders are on the ground for the 1,2,3? totally awesome finish


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> laying down so his shoulders are on the ground for the 1,2,3? totally awesome finish


lmao, that's hilarious. Reading reports from the race to the top tournament, Whitmer attacked Pelle, but I don't know if that was his heel turn or not. So maybe to finally turn him heel, he could attack Daizee Haze after she tries to help him get back on track or something like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> lmao, that's hilarious. Reading reports from the race to the top tournament, Whitmer attacked Pelle, but I don't know if that was his heel turn or not. So maybe to finally turn him heel, he could attack Daizee Haze after she tries to help him get back on track or something like that.


Whitmer's been spazzing out after losses for a few months by attacking his opponents afterward and just going apeshit. 

also i think he attacked Sinclair and for the first time in ROH history...the crowd didn't pop for it


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> Whitmer's been spazzing out after losses for a few months by attacking his opponents afterward and just going apeshit.
> 
> also i think he attacked Sinclair and for the first time in ROH history...the crowd didn't pop for it


Didn't he also spike one referee also? I think he got a pop for that..


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Whitmer got a pop when he headbutted a referee on FATR.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

here's an update from project161.com



project161.com said:


> Tuesday, July 31, 2007
> TheWorldsParasite (Update 7)
> 
> At Midnight (EST) the night of July 31, numerous posts were made on the ROH Messageboard by TheWorldsParasite.
> ...


also i was just at the ROH Boards and all the threads have been deleted


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

All of those crazy threads and posts by TheWorldsParasite are gone. Jesus is this crazy. Whats going on lol.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

It intensifies...http://www.abusedsociety.com/ is updated.

To be honest, that looks like a younger Gabe with a moustache. Is that possibly a pic of him and his wife? This is seriously the COOLEST thing ever.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Spartanlax said:


> It intensifies...http://www.abusedsociety.com/ is updated.
> 
> To be honest, that looks like a younger Gabe with a moustache. Is that possibly a pic of him and his wife? This is seriously the COOLEST thing ever.


I think it is. I never knew Gabe had a moustache.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

It's definitely Gabe. I hit refresh, and the text over the picture appears two seconds after the pictre is there, and with a full look it's him. Never seen his wife though, but I can only assume.

EDIT- Email from Gabe: 


> This Project 161 stuff has really gotten out of hand. I don't know who it is but they are calling me at home now, bringing my family into it. The whole website thing is just pulling my family into this thing and playing right into their hands. I'm trying to figure out who is behind this but please don't let them bring my personal life into it and please take the pics of them off your site.


----------



## mcare89 (Apr 3, 2005)

The pic is from Gabe's wife's myspace. It's definitely Gabe and wife.

This is the angle of the year by far.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

this angle is great so far, too bad not many out of the ROH fanbase will care


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

This angle is just soooo fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I demand Jimmy Rave. 

Not Jacobs. 

Rave.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Jimmy Rave + Adam Pearce + BJ Whitmer = Teh awesomeness.....


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Blasko- said:


> I demand Jimmy Rave.
> 
> Not Jacobs.
> 
> Rave.


I demand both Jimmys.

both.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> I demand both Jimmys.
> 
> both.


I don't want Jacobs to be put in a stable, the man should be getting a push for the ROH World Title.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

This is so fuckin' cool haha.

http://project161.blogspot.com/


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I don't want Jacobs to be put in a stable, the man should be getting a push for the ROH World Title.


I wish that can happen but I don't want him to be killed by Morishima...or Danielson.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> I wish that can happen but I don't want him to be killed by Morishima...or Danielson.


Whitmer killed Jacobs tons of times....but the power of love brought him back.

Jacobs + Power of Love = Invincible!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Whitmer killed Jacobs tons of times....but the power of love brought him back.
> 
> Jacobs + Power of Love = Invincible!


There's a huge difference between Whitmer & Morishima. I don't think his love is that great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope this all revolves around Davey Richards.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> There's a huge difference between Whitmer & Morishima. I don't think his love is that great.


.........

This is true


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i like this update from project161.com because i hope this is part of the angle. i'd love to see a new guy come in too.

_Some have insisted that Project 161 will usher in a new wrestler into Ring of Honor. Some names that have been thrown around include Tyler Black (pictured with Jimmy Jacobs), Marek Brave, Josh Abercrombie, Arik Cannon, and others. This new wrestler could debut alone, alongside an established wrestler, or as part of a new stable.

Please post your ideas for a debuting wrestler in the COMMENTS section. I will update this post with suggested wrestlers._


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> _Some have insisted that Project 161 will usher in a new wrestler into Ring of Honor. Some names that have been thrown around include Tyler Black (pictured with Jimmy Jacobs), Marek Brave, Josh Abercrombie, Arik Cannon, and others. This new wrestler could debut alone, alongside an established wrestler, or as part of a new stable._


 ..........

I 
WANT
ULTRA
MANTIS
BLACK

NOW.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> i like this update from project161.com
> 
> _Some have insisted that Project 161 will usher in a new wrestler into Ring of Honor. Some names that have been thrown around include Tyler Black (pictured with Jimmy Jacobs), Marek Brave, Josh Abercrombie, Arik Cannon, and others. This new wrestler could debut alone, alongside an established wrestler, or as part of a new stable.
> 
> Please post your ideas for a debuting wrestler in the COMMENTS section. I will update this post with suggested wrestlers._


I don't think that they're gonna introduce a new wrestler with the stable, but if they were going to I'd like to see Tyler Black.

Do you guys think this may actually have something to do with Jack Evans' stable?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN!

a member with the username "Honor 161" is doing it now. not sure if this is just a member trying to immitate or the angle again.

i'll update this post with them

bold means topic title



Honor 161 said:


> *WE KNOW YOUR FEAR* - REMORSE AND RESILIENCE MEAN NOTHING
> 
> *ABUSE US NO LONGER* - IGNORED NO LONGER, TAKING OVER IS KEY
> 
> ...


ok...once it posted the "Sweet Or Sour" one it became cheesy. this can't be part of the angle....or is it? the Prophecy reference could have something to do with Whitmer i guess.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Bosh...Chris Bosh. It's gotten be him lol.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN!
> 
> a member with the username "Honor 161" is doing it now. not sure if this is just a member trying to immitate or the angle again.
> 
> ...


Get the pop corn ready Im headed to the roh board lol


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

....They completely owned NRC and The Resilience with "Remorse and Resilience mean nothing!" I think the stable war might actually get a hell of a lot better!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mkay, this owns. And people wonder why fans love Gabe unconditionally?

In Gabe We Trust.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This shit is so stupid. It's the exact thing they did to promote Halo 2 and the new Nine Inch Nails album, it's all the rage nowadays. Using it as a wrestling angle =







.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

As I said in the TTT thread; it's not the same thing at all aside from using a similar medium. And 'all the rage nowadays'? Not really.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> As I said in the TTT thread; it's not the same thing at all aside from using a similar medium. And 'all the rage nowadays'? Not really.


It's called an Alternate Reality Game and it's the sexy way to promote things nowadays. I'll wait and see where it goes. The dude on the board could just be a random spammer.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Well I think that little Prophecy mention goes to show ya Whitmer is defintely in the stable...or maybe it's a new and improved Prophecy? I don't know...

Well they posted three more new threads they read

*THE ALLIGANCE*- MAKE WAY THE END IS UPON US CHOICES TO BE MADE

*BLEED HONOR*- HONOR WILL KILL THE KIDS

*CRUCIFY*- WE WARNED YOU


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Well they posted three more new threads they read
> 
> *THE ALLIGANCE*- MAKE WAY THE END IS UPON US CHOICES TO BE MADE
> 
> ...


Someone's gonna die.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Well they posted three more new threads they read
> 
> *THE ALLIGANCE*- MAKE WAY THE END IS UPON US CHOICES TO BE MADE
> 
> ...


What is an ALLIGANCE?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Someone's gonna die.


Fuck...Yes!

They also have posted now

*WE WONT BE SILENCED* - ABUSED AND UNDERUTILIZED, WE ARE NOT HERE FOR A WAR, WE ARE HERE TO DESTROY HONOR AND TAKE OVER

Edit: Allegiance is this 1. the loyalty of a citizen to his or her government or of a subject to his or her sovereign.

2. loyalty or devotion to some person, group, cause, or the like.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

It words keep getting darker and darker. Soo cool.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not positive, but I think the guy on the boards is a spammer. The angle is getting better though.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

thanks for posting the rest of hose GN, my internet completely died for some odd reason and it didn't come back till a minute ago


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> thanks for posting the rest of hose GN, my internet completely died for some odd reason and it didn't come back till a minute ago


No problem, I'm liked glued to the ROH message board...which has just crashed lol.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG GABE WITH A STASH = MATCH OF THE YEAR!!!!!!1!!!!111!

I love how this thing has been going on for like 1 day and it's angle of the year because ten different posters like it. So far I like it because I'm fucking around with the AIM thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> OMG GABE WITH A STASH = MATCH OF THE YEAR!!!!!!1!!!!111!
> 
> I love how this thing has been going on for like 1 day and it's angle of the year because ten different posters like it. So far I like it because I'm fucking around with the AIM thing.


well people have been speculating about that website for a couple days already and ARG's are tons of fun so hopefully it just gets better as it goes on

what the HELL is this supposed to mean?

*NO ONE IS SAFE* - THE MESSENGER OF GOD, OUR GABRIEL

i thought they might have been anti-Gabe based on that picture...but uh, maybe it's them striking back at being booked poorly? idk


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> No problem, I'm liked glued to the ROH message board...which has just crashed lol.


lol same here.
THE MESSENGER OF GOD, OUR GABRIEL Is Gabe part of this angle?


----------



## CuzThatsHowIRoll (Jul 14, 2006)

JJ all the way man!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Another posting....

*NO ONE IS SAFE* - THE MESSENGER OF GOD, OUR GABRIEL

This angle is becoming even more cooler.

EDIT: Got beaten too it...damn computer, anyway I guess that's their shot at Gabe.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> well people have been speculating about that website for a couple days already and ARG's are tons of fun so hopefully it just gets better as it goes on


An interactive angle? So, it's like Cyber Sunday. Do I vote the leader of the stable?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> An interactive angle? So, it's like Cyber Sunday. Do I vote the leader of the stable?


Your Choices:
A) Danshoku Dino
B) Niles Young
C) Hell in a Cell
D) Special K
E) Triple H

or

F) Stone Cold Steve Austin as special guest referee


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just thinking out loud but maybe Gabe is leading this group?


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> Your Choices:
> A) Danshoku Dino
> B) Niles Young
> C) Hell in a Cell
> ...


E

This dude who does the AIM is so rad.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> Your Choices:
> A) Danshoku Dino
> B) Niles Young
> C) Hell in a Cell
> ...


I chose D those damn rave kids!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I voted for Dino.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I vote Triple H lol.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> E
> 
> This dude who does the AIM is so rad.


What AIM thing?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> What AIM thing?


Someone said they had an AIM screename Project 161


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Someone said they had an AIM screename Project 161


all it does is give you a link to abusedsociety.com right?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Someone said they had an AIM screename Project 161


What's he saying?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> all it does is give you a link to abusedsociety.com right?


Yeah, but then I asked "what's the abusedsociety?" and then it said "the truth will be shown when the time is right"


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> What AIM thing?


 
CabanaAngle (11:21:59 PM): heyyo
Project161 (11:21:59 PM): www.abusedsociety.com
CabanaAngle (11:22:12 PM): cool
CabanaAngle (11:22:16 PM): but srly
CabanaAngle (11:22:28 PM): when is scott hall debuting in roh?
Project161 (11:22:35 PM): forget what you think you know
CabanaAngle (11:22:55 PM): okay, i forgot
CabanaAngle (11:22:59 PM): now whens scott hall coming
CabanaAngle (11:23:24 PM): hes a free agent
CabanaAngle (11:23:33 PM): this shizzit could be like the new nWo
CabanaAngle (11:23:39 PM): hogans free too
Project161 (11:23:42 PM): forget what you think you know
CabanaAngle (11:23:58 PM): okay i forgot
CabanaAngle (11:24:03 PM): now when is hall coming?
CabanaAngle (11:24:13 PM): what about big kev?
CabanaAngle (11:24:15 PM): hes TNA
CabanaAngle (11:24:33 PM): can you get him to leave?
Project161 (11:24:45 PM): forget what you think you know
CabanaAngle (11:24:59 PM): okay
CabanaAngle (11:25:01 PM): i forogt
CabanaAngle (11:25:05 PM): please stop saying that
CabanaAngle (11:25:07 PM): lets talk
CabanaAngle (11:25:10 PM): dont be all bot on me
CabanaAngle (11:25:25 PM): got a myspace?
CabanaAngle (11:25:32 PM): how about a Project 161 Myspace
Project161 (11:25:43 PM): myspace is for the masses
CabanaAngle (11:26:01 PM): facebook?
CabanaAngle (11:26:03 PM): friendster?
Project161 (11:26:42 PM): youre a sheep
CabanaAngle (11:26:57 PM): wow
CabanaAngle (11:27:07 PM): youre mean
CabanaAngle (11:27:12 PM): i went to an RoH show
CabanaAngle (11:27:16 PM): i was one of like 200
CabanaAngle (11:28:30 PM): you should get Raven
CabanaAngle (11:28:34 PM): and CM Punk
CabanaAngle (11:28:40 PM): and Jimmy Jacobs
CabanaAngle (11:28:46 PM): and anyone with dyed hair
CabanaAngle (11:29:21 PM): what do you think of Cena/Orton?
CabanaAngle (11:29:47 PM): on your site
CabanaAngle (11:29:52 PM): please use a different font
CabanaAngle (11:29:56 PM): i cant read blood
Project161 (11:31:26 PM): forget what you think you know
CabanaAngle (11:31:39 PM): yo
CabanaAngle (11:31:44 PM): i heard that already
Project161 (11:33:21 PM): everyone will hear the truth
CabanaAngle (11:33:38 PM): what is the truth?
CabanaAngle (11:33:42 PM): you tell me
Project161 (11:33:58 PM): everyone will hear the truth when its time
CabanaAngle (11:34:14 PM): o i get it
CabanaAngle (11:34:14 PM): yo
CabanaAngle (11:34:18 PM): is this the second coming?
CabanaAngle (11:34:25 PM): is Jesus the stable leader?
Project161 (11:34:23 PM): forget what you think you know
CabanaAngle (11:34:53 PM): i forget what i know
CabanaAngle (11:35:08 PM): i am a slave to HONOR
Project161 (11:35:16 PM): there is no honor
CabanaAngle (11:35:33 PM): rly?
CabanaAngle (11:35:36 PM): thats awesome
CabanaAngle (11:35:49 PM): so what does this have to do with RoH?
CabanaAngle (11:37:13 PM): brotha
CabanaAngle (11:37:15 PM): check this out
CabanaAngle (11:37:18 PM): ill do a run in
CabanaAngle (11:37:29 PM): wearing a Abused Society t shirt
Project161 (11:37:30 PM): youre a sheep. 
CabanaAngle (11:37:41 PM): or are t shirts too mainstream?
CabanaAngle (11:37:48 PM): oo, in that case, bahhh
CabanaAngle (11:37:51 PM): LOL!
CabanaAngle (11:37:52 PM): but srly
CabanaAngle (11:38:02 PM): whos not a sheep
CabanaAngle (11:38:08 PM): just so i know who to worship
CabanaAngle (11:38:20 PM): wait
CabanaAngle (11:38:28 PM): what happens if this gets like metalica
CabanaAngle (11:38:36 PM): were even little preteen girls are listening
CabanaAngle (11:38:46 PM): do we jump off the bandwagon because its too mainstream
CabanaAngle (11:38:55 PM): Abused Society sold out kinda thing?
CabanaAngle (11:38:58 PM): id like that
CabanaAngle (11:39:14 PM): we could leave and form the wolfpack
CabanaAngle (11:40:02 PM): kk lets plan this out
CabanaAngle (11:40:06 PM): on the third ppv
CabanaAngle (11:40:21 PM): Hall comes in the ring and gives Morishima the Razor's Edge
Project161 (11:40:37 PM): youre ignorant. you waste your time.
CabanaAngle (11:40:49 PM): for that dark touch, well have CM Punk replace Nash
CabanaAngle (11:40:54 PM): k?
CabanaAngle (11:41:08 PM): hell give danielson the pedigree off the ropes
CabanaAngle (11:41:15 PM): and the unoriginal go to sleep
CabanaAngle (11:41:20 PM): then everyone will be like
CabanaAngle (11:41:22 PM): whos the third man
CabanaAngle (11:41:26 PM): and then hogan comes out
CabanaAngle (11:41:32 PM): wearing black to keep with the dark theme
CabanaAngle (11:41:42 PM): and he gives nigel the legdrop
CabanaAngle (11:42:04 PM): tAs
CabanaAngle (11:42:13 PM): the ABUSED societ
CabanaAngle (11:42:16 PM): nooo
CabanaAngle (11:42:18 PM): i got one
CabanaAngle (11:42:20 PM): 161
CabanaAngle (11:42:22 PM): yeahh
Project161 (11:42:37 PM): you waste your time. your life is meaningless
CabanaAngle (11:42:55 PM): youre right
CabanaAngle (11:42:59 PM): lemme go cut real fast
CabanaAngle (11:43:00 PM): brb
CabanaAngle (11:43:09 PM): kk back
CabanaAngle (11:43:13 PM): as i bleed, i feel better
CabanaAngle (11:43:25 PM): im gonna cry on the wound
CabanaAngle (11:43:30 PM): mix blood and tears
CabanaAngle (11:43:33 PM): it will be rad
CabanaAngle (11:43:39 PM): ill take pics and post them on myspace
Project161 (11:43:55 PM): you are a waste of my time.
CabanaAngle (11:44:11 PM): no im not
CabanaAngle (11:44:19 PM): im helping you build angle of the century
CabanaAngle (11:45:06 PM): kk
CabanaAngle (11:45:08 PM): how bout this
CabanaAngle (11:45:16 PM): we have like
CabanaAngle (11:45:19 PM): this thing
CabanaAngle (11:45:29 PM): and scott hall will be doing these like promos in black and white
CabanaAngle (11:46:04 PM): yo
CabanaAngle (11:46:08 PM): will colt cabana come back
CabanaAngle (11:46:12 PM): i mark out for cabana
CabanaAngle (11:46:42 PM): back
project161 is not available.
CabanaAngle (11:46:47 PM): wtf
project161 is not available.
CabanaAngle (11:46:51 PM): i dont understand
project161 is not available.
CabanaAngle (11:46:55 PM): ROBOT!
project161 is not available.

He signed off.  We really bonded.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Great Convo right there.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

based on previous ARG's i've followed...there could be a hint somewhere in myspace since the Project161 Aim Bot mentioned "myspace is for the masses"

i'll have to check that out


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats awesome you got to talk to it lol.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> based on previous ARG's i've followed...there could be a hint somewhere in myspace since the Project161 Aim Bot mentioned "myspace is for the masses"
> 
> i'll have to check that out


Do that and report back to base.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

here's an update from project161.blogspot.com

_Wednesday, August 1, 2007
Honor 161 (Update 17)

The ROH MessageBoard was attacked again tonight. This time by a poster named "Honor 161." This poster must have been registered last night during the brief openning in registration. Again, these posts were not immediately deleted by forum administrators.

Here are the posts (subject/body):

WE KNOW YOUR FEAR
REMORESE AND RESILIENCE MEAN NOTHING

ABUSE US NO LONGER
IGNORED NO LONGER, TAKING OVER IS KEY

UNSPOKEN BONDS
WE ARE THE HOLDERS OF MERCY

THE MERCILESS
OVERTAKE THE WEAK

NO HONOR
SUCCUMB TO THE SOCIETY OF DEATH

ALL IS GONE
HOPE, GREED, AND DESIRE EQUAL FEAR

INJUSTINCE
THE WORLD WILL BOW TO THE ABUSEDSOCIETY

DEFINE US
THE INSURGENCY WILL FALL

FEAR THE ABUSED
SAVIORS OF THE NEW WORLD WITHOUT HONOR

REJECT US
HORDES OF MEN AND THE BLOOD OF HONOR SHALL MAKE WAY

SWEET OR SOUR
THE PROPHECY HAS BEEN REVISITED AND REVISED FOR HONOR KILLS

THE ALLEGIANCE
MAKE WAY THE END IS UPON US CHOICES TO BE MADE

BLEED HONOR
HONOR WILL KILL THE KIDS

CRUCIFY
WE WARNED YOU

WE WONT BE SILENCED
ABUSED AND UNDERUTILIZED, WE ARE NOT HERE FOR A WAR, WE ARE HERE TO DESTROY HONOR AND TAKE OVER

NO ONE IS SAFE
THE MESSENGER OF GOD, OUR GABRIEL

Note: These messages include references to numerous stables in Ring of Honor, both past and present. Present stables No Remore Corps, Resilience, and Sweet and Sour International are all alluded to. Also, The Prophecy, a stable from ROH's first 2 years, is also mentioned. These hints suggest Project 161 concerns a new stable of wrestlers in ROH.

I was especially intrigued by the message "DEFINE US," which stated: "THE INSURGENCY WILL FALL." What insurgency would that be?

I was also struck the large number of references to "The Prophecy." Phrases such as "TAKING OVER IS KEY," "NO HONOR," "THE PROPHECY HAS BEEN REVISITED AND REVISED," "CRUCIFY," and "DESTROY HONOR AND TAKE OVER" are all reminiscent of Christopher Daniel's now-defunct faction in ROH.

The message saying "THE MESSENGER OF GOD, OUR GABRIEL" obviously refers to ROH booker Gabe Sapolsky._


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> CabanaAngle (11:21:59 PM): heyyo
> Project161 (11:21:59 PM): www.abusedsociety.com
> CabanaAngle (11:22:12 PM): cool
> CabanaAngle (11:22:16 PM): but srly
> ...


That had tears coming out of my eyes.

ABUSED AND UNDERUTILIZED, WE ARE NOT HERE FOR A WAR, WE ARE HERE TO DESTROY HONOR AND TAKE OVER

Sounds like that stable tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

so yeah, no clues on myspace. they must have been messing with you on msn .

maybe this is Punk's idea of a joke . "myspace is for losers"


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> so yeah, no clues on myspace. they must have been messing with you on msn .
> 
> maybe this is Punk's idea of a joke . "myspace is for losers"


That was AIM.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> That was AIM.


msn, aim, yahoo, icq, what's the diff?


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> msn, aim, yahoo, icq, what's the diff?


% Awesomeness


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

This is obviously hinting towards The Order of the Neo Solar Temple coming to ROH.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> This is obviously hinting towards The Order of the Neo Solar Temple coming to ROH.


.......Who?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> .......Who?


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> .......Who?


A Tag Team/Faction in Chikara


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ultramantis is cool.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Yep Prince Nana is coming back. THE EMBASSY FOREVER!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Well Project 161 came back on AIM and said Honor 161 is an imposter


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

if Honor 161 is an imposter, then that sucks because some ass is trying to get some attention and he's bringing down this AbusedSociety angle with him. i mean if some jackass can just do it and people believe it, then how are the REAL AbusedSociety guys supposed to get any real message across without it being thrown in with the imposter's messages too


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spyder XBK: I demand Ultra Mantis Black to be apart of this. if He isn't I swear...I'd post horrible reviews on your faction!
Project161: Honor 161 is an imposter.
Spyder XBK: I DEMAND MANTIS. MAAAAAANTIS!!!!
Spyder XBK: DO YOU NOT HEAR MY PLEA?!
Spyder XBK: YOU DARE IGNORE THE ORDER?!
Spyder XBK: Ignore the Solar Temple, all you please, Jimmy Rave....
Spyder XBK: BUT AS GAIA AS MY WITNESS.
Spyder XBK: I SHALL SEE TO IT
Spyder XBK: THAT THE ORDER
Spyder XBK: SHALL REIGN SURPREME!!!!
Spyder XBK: ....
Spyder XBK: Do you like eggs?
Spyder XBK: :O

lawl


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Spyder XBK: I demand Ultra Mantis Black to be apart of this. if He isn't I swear...I'd post horrible reviews on your faction!
> Project161: Honor 161 is an imposter.
> Spyder XBK: I DEMAND MANTIS. MAAAAAANTIS!!!!
> Spyder XBK: DO YOU NOT HEAR MY PLEA?!
> ...


lmao, Blasko you're fucking awesome.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

It is back on AIM!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> It is back on AIM!


and it's gone!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Project161 signed on at 12:51:38 AM. 
Spyder XBK: Alright. 
Spyder XBK: ROUND TWO, MUTHA FUCKA
Spyder XBK: WHO ARE YOU WORKING FOR?!
Spyder XBK: IS IT THE COMMUNIST?!
Spyder XBK: KEVIN NASH?!
Project161 signed off at 12:52:44 AM.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Project161 signed on at 12:51:38 AM.
> Spyder XBK: Alright.
> Spyder XBK: ROUND TWO, MUTHA FUCKA
> Spyder XBK: WHO ARE YOU WORKING FOR?!
> ...


lmfao, I'm defintely adding you onto my buddy list.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

:lmao Project161 signs on AIM and gets hit with weird ass questions and signs off only to repeat the same cycle every like 10 minutes it seems.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Spyder XBK: IS IT THE COMMUNIST?!
> Spyder XBK: KEVIN NASH?!


is that a Punisher reference?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Blasko- said:


> Project161 signed on at 12:51:38 AM.
> Spyder XBK: Alright.
> Spyder XBK: ROUND TWO, MUTHA FUCKA
> Spyder XBK: WHO ARE YOU WORKING FOR?!
> ...


You are now on my buddy list lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

If Project 161 comes back on, we need to add him into a chat room. So then we will finally get teh answers!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> is that a Punisher reference?


 ....

Possible.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Gang-rape 161 on AIM? I'm down with that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Gang-rape 161 on AIM? I'm down with that.


Remember that's YOUR idea not mine.....


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm pulling an all nighter to night. 

So, needless to say, I am on the prowl for this thing to log back on...


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> I'm pulling an all nighter to night.
> 
> So, needless to say, I am on the prowl for this thing to log back on...


*looks at AIM buddy list*

I NEED TEH ANSWERS NOW!


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Totally waiting for project 161 to come back.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

*starts to fall asleep, and slaps self*

IM AWAKE! Come on Project 161 come out to play!


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe Project161 was just saying Honor161 was an imposter to throught us off?


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Im watching some youtube noah matches from last month to stay awake. Doesnt seem like it will be back tonight.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

With the help of Spartanlax, I have found the culprit of these crimes... 

























*DIXIE CARTER!

TEE EN EH
TEE EN EH
TEE EN EH*


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> With the help of Spartanlax, I have found the culprit of these crimes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL could you image if this was Dixie and this was all a shoot.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

some guy from CZWFans.com had this convo with the AIM bot

Me (11:28:39 PM): You scare me. 
Project161 (11:29:35 PM): www.abusedsociety.com 
Me (11:31:31 PM): Don't hurt Gabe, please. 
Project161 (11:32:41 PM): noone is safe 
Me (11:36:13 PM): That's scary. 
Project161 (11:36:44 PM): sheep. all sheep. Honor161 is a sheep. 
Me (11:39:14 PM): Why has it come to this? 
Project161 (11:39:29 PM): Imitation. 
Me (11:39:36 PM): Of what? 
Project161 (11:40:06 PM): our project. 
Me (11:40:26 PM): What's your project? 
Me (11:44:11 PM): Don't want to answer that? 
Project161 (11:44:39 PM): the truth will be shown when the time is right 
Me (11:45:02 PM): When will the time be right? 
Me (11:46:42 PM): Soon? Weeks? Months? Years? 
Project161 (11:47:01 PM): the truth will be shown when the time is right 

so i guess Honor161 was a fake.

edit: did you guys try talking to Honor 161 on AIM?


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Honor161 on AIM has been idle for about 2 hours from what I can see lol.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

My IMs with Honor616.

Spyder XBK: SUP N*GGA. I HEARD YO ROLE WITH PROJECT616
Spyder XBK: YEAH DAWG, THAT BITCH AIN'T SHIT.
Spyder XBK: WORD HOME SLICE.
Spyder XBK: ....
Spyder XBK: YEAH.
Spyder XBK: WORK.
Spyder XBK: Ignore me....
Spyder XBK: IGNORE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

*GABE ON THE ROH FORUM*
Ok, all this crap ends now. I'm sorry if it seems like I'm in a bad mood because I am. I am trying my best to keep my composure. I just had a long day/night of production on the Japan DVDs. I sign on here, I'm actually feeling pretty good about things because I just watched a lot of great wrestling from our Japan shows. So what do I find:

1) A private email I send to someone requesting that photos and information about my family be taken off a website is now made public. This is my family, not an angle. Understand that. When I send you an email it is private. When I make a request about my family it is real. Lets get that straight right now.

2) The clowns who are attempting to f*** with my life and ROH, which is my life, spam this board again after it takes me two hours the other night to clean it up. Not only that, but other people decide to jump in. I am about to start banning people like crazy so I suggest everyone read the rules and stick to them quickly. My patience is running out. Again, I am trying to keep my composure here, but I have had enough. I now have to go clean up the board again after a long day of production. I suggest if you are in doubt about something you posted that you delete it to yourself. I will ban anyone involved with any posts that are in doubt of breaking any rules. This is a warning. If this doesn't apply to you and you are a productive member of this board I apologize and please ignore this rant.

3) Now we have more people than ever checking this board and it is a disgrace to the company. I want everyone to know that police have been alerted and I will do whatever I can to stop these websites and harrassment both to me personally and my wife. This is your warning. Stop it now.

That is all for now. I'm not playing a sick game here. It is over and I need to go back to doing what deserves my attention and that's making ROH and FIP as good as possible for you.

If this doesn't apply to you sorry for the rant. If it does then take this warning seriously.


Gabe is pisssssedd!!!! Great rant the storyline continues.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL, woops.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

beat you to it sry man.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm really confused now. Is this an angle or a sick joke?


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

its an angle, but its a really good angle.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

If this is an angle (must be) this has taken it too far, Gabe wouldn't have someone spam up the boards so he would have to do more work and then threaten to ban people.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Doubt this is real, but I got this AIM from Google - AbusedSociety161

The page it was on was deleted.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spyder XBK: ...YOOOOOOOOOOOOU!
AbusedSociety161: http://www.abusedsociety.com/
Spyder XBK: NO.
AbusedSociety161: The truth is here.
Spyder XBK: LISTEN HERE, DISXIE CARTER.
Spyder XBK: I AM ON TO YOU AND YOUR LITTLE PLOT.
AbusedSociety161: TNA will fall as well, it is all in good time.
Spyder XBK: ...That actually made me laugh.
Spyder XBK: So
Spyder XBK: You're NOT Dixie Carter.
Spyder XBK: ....
AbusedSociety161: No.
Spyder XBK: LISTEN HERE, VINNY MAC.
Spyder XBK: THE FUN AND GAMES ARE OVER.
Spyder XBK: You have upseted countless with your Eon8 like shannanigens.
AbusedSociety161: The WWE is at the bottom of the list. All promotions will eventually fall to one association of wrestling.
Spyder XBK: ...
Spyder XBK: JOHN ZANDIG?!
AbusedSociety161: CZW is going to die by itself.
Spyder XBK: True.
AbusedSociety161: It doesn't need us.
Spyder XBK: Well, I ain't one to be running around here, accusing gshit.
Spyder XBK: But you HAVE to be WSX
Spyder XBK: AD MIT IT.
AbusedSociety161: No.
Spyder XBK: ...
AbusedSociety161: You will feel the truth soon enough.
Spyder XBK: That's somewhat disturbing.
Spyder XBK: In a completely sexual way.
AbusedSociety161: You will feel the truth soon enough.
Spyder XBK: Yes, you already told me that.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
Spyder XBK: I must say, you're better then all the other bots that I've been fighting on and off for the past three hours.
Spyder XBK: Well...
Spyder XBK: You...
Spyder XBK: SMELL.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
Spyder XBK: YOU STILL SMELL.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
Spyder XBK: SMELL


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

:lmao TNA will fail as well


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

CabanaAngle (4:01:39 AM): heyyo
AbusedSociety161 (4:01:44 AM): http://www.abusedsociety.com/
CabanaAngle (4:01:59 AM): that site is gay
CabanaAngle (4:02:06 AM): show me some nice porn sites
AbusedSociety161 (4:02:34 AM): You are foolish. Accept and embrace the truth.
CabanaAngle (4:02:47 AM): what the fuck?
AbusedSociety161 (4:02:50 AM): Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161 (4:03:01 AM): You have two options. One is to embrace the truth and gain more supporters to the cause. Post on the boards, raise attention, and bring down the wall that separates you from the truth. The other is to ignore this and eventually have the truth embrace you.
CabanaAngle (4:03:32 AM): you suck more than the last bot
AbusedSociety161 (4:03:37 AM): You will feel the truth soon enough.
CabanaAngle (4:03:52 AM): stfu
CabanaAngle (4:03:55 AM): im blocking you
CabanaAngle (4:03:55 AM): k?
AbusedSociety161 (4:03:56 AM): You will feel the truth soon enough.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spyder XBK: Now you're doing a Copy and paste job.
Spyder XBK: pls gain originality again
Spyder XBK: Atlest I was decently entertained.
AbusedSociety161: http://www.abusedsociety.com/
AbusedSociety161: The truth grows weary of your ignorance. Prepare to fall.
Spyder XBK: Can you please have Gabe sleep with the fishes?
Spyder XBK: You guys sound mafia like.
AbusedSociety161: Shut your ignorant mouth and embrace truth.
Spyder XBK: ***** HUSH
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
Spyder XBK: ...
Spyder XBK: YOU'RE VERY RUDE!!!!!
AbusedSociety161: You have two options. One is to embrace the truth and gain more supporters to the cause. Post on the boards, raise attention, and bring down the wall that separates you from the truth. The other is to ignore this and eventually have the truth embrace you.
Spyder XBK: YOU MAKE ME SICK.
Spyder XBK: I'M PISSED NOW
AbusedSociety161: You will feel the truth soon enough.
Spyder XBK: Do you like cheese?
AbusedSociety161: No substance can replace the truth.
Spyder XBK: Even cheesze?
Spyder XBK: Because I find that VERY hard to believe.
AbusedSociety161: Even your filthy cheese.
Spyder XBK: You have NO proof that it is 'filthy'
Spyder XBK: NOW
Spyder XBK: ANSWER MY QUESTION
Spyder XBK: DO
Spyder XBK: YOU
Spyder XBK: LIKE
Spyder XBK: CHEESE?!?!?!!?!?
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
Spyder XBK: sTOP INSULTING MY INTELGENCE.
Spyder XBK: I'M SENSITIVE!
Spyder XBK: ;-;
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
AbusedSociety161: The truth feels no sensitivity.
Spyder XBK: I see I have pissed you off with my vastly superior philosophy.
Spyder XBK: It is alright.
Spyder XBK: You may cry now.
AbusedSociety161: You are foolish. Accept and embrace the truth.
Spyder XBK: No matter how many times you tell me this, it still doesn't change that fact that your father works at Chuck E Cheeses and your mother is out screwing every guy that has a cock that's over 7 inches
Spyder XBK: And that's the fucking truth
Spyder XBK: Belet dat


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Those are totally not bots, who the heck who stay up and put up with that? haha.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but this is srs.

AbusedSociety161: On Monday, the sixth, at 3:16 AM, all will feel the truth.

:shocked:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Sorry for the double post, but this is srs.
> 
> AbusedSociety161: On Monday, the sixth, at 3:16 AM, all will feel the truth.
> 
> :shocked:


AbusedSociety161 3:16 AM, Just Said...I JUST WHOOPED YOUR ASS

oh and this is great 

Spyder XBK: ...
Spyder XBK: JOHN ZANDIG?!
AbusedSociety161: CZW is going to die by itself.
Spyder XBK: True.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

My conversations aren't even worth posting. This bot is boring.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CMAngle, What are you talknig about? This bot is GODLY.

AbusedSociety161: Oh, just wait and see. You think we will stop at RoH? Try IWA:MS, CZW, IWC, IWS, WWC, PWG, NYWC, and more. This is far from over.
Spyder XBK: You'd get stabbed in WWC.
Spyder XBK: And CZW fans won't even care.
AbusedSociety161: \/\/00
Spyder XBK: And who gives a shit about the IWC and NYWC?
Spyder XBK: You can have them
Spyder XBK: No one will miss them
AbusedSociety161: You think we will stop there? Wait until the truth hits Japan.
Spyder XBK: Chances are they'd be all "LARIOTO!!!!" And "ORE GA TAAAAAAUE!!!!!"
AbusedSociety161: Kobashi will embrace the truth.
Spyder XBK: Kobashi will imbrace the flsh of the innocent
Spyder XBK: Then eat them
AbusedSociety161: Inoki will embrace the truth.
Spyder XBK: Will his chin?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> My conversations aren't even worth posting. This bot is boring.


make the bot send you nude pics....NAO

Blasko, i think that one isn't a bot . that's funny tho. tell him he's a dick for not name dropping Chikara


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spyder XBK: ...>Whose your favorite wrestle/
Spyder XBK: *Wrestler?
AbusedSociety161: The Truth.
Spyder XBK: RON KILLINGS?!
AbusedSociety161: Accept it. It is the truth.
Spyder XBK: I can't.
Spyder XBK: He's black.
AbusedSociety161: DO NOT TAKE THE NAME OF KILLINGS IN VEIN!

:lmao


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

sorry for double post but looks like the project161 blog is down.

BigDaddy from the ROH Forums isn't doing it anymore. most likely Gabe emailed him and told him not to post those pictures of him? idk.

http://project161.blogspot.com/

i think that was a little premature. or Gabe asked him not to do it and just let the angle unfold without a blog dedicated to it and trying to solve it


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

CabanaAngle (4:27:56 AM): heyyo
CabanaAngle (4:28:02 AM): send me nudes
AbusedSociety161 (4:28:08 AM): http://www.abusedsociety.com/
CabanaAngle (4:28:23 AM): wtf
CabanaAngle (4:28:26 AM): those arent nudes
CabanaAngle (4:28:30 AM): its a bleeding statue
CabanaAngle (4:28:36 AM): who looks like jimmy jacobs
CabanaAngle (4:28:41 AM): is jimmy jacobs joining?
CabanaAngle (4:28:42 AM): wait
CabanaAngle (4:28:44 AM): nudes first
AbusedSociety161 (4:28:42 AM): The truth grows weary of your ignorance. Prepare to fall.
AbusedSociety161 (4:28:48 AM): All will feel the truth.
CabanaAngle (4:29:03 AM): i dont wanna feel it
AbusedSociety161 (4:29:13 AM): Shut your ignorant mouth and embrace truth.
CabanaAngle (4:29:33 AM): this is gay
CabanaAngle (4:29:35 AM): this angle sucks
CabanaAngle (4:29:38 AM): mmkay?
AbusedSociety161 (4:29:37 AM): All will feel the truth.
Undecided beings will be converted.
Simpletons like you will embrace the truth.
The truth will come to you soon enough.
In good time, you will feel the truth.
No one can escape the truth.

CabanaAngle (4:30:00 AM): why is everything so random
CabanaAngle (4:30:01 AM): omg!
CabanaAngle (4:30:08 AM): that spells AUSTIN
CabanaAngle (4:30:11 AM): is it stone cold
CabanaAngle (4:30:20 AM): is STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN COMING TO ROH!
AbusedSociety161 (4:30:15 AM): On Monday, the sixth, at 3:16 AM, all will feel the truth.
CabanaAngle (4:30:37 AM): awesome!
CabanaAngle (4:30:49 AM): Austin 316 says i just whooped ur ass!
AbusedSociety161 (4:30:50 AM): \/\/00

Sorry to double post, but the site was registered with Go Daddy. Connection to Candice Michelle?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*A*ll will feel the truth.
*U*ndecided beings will be converted.
*S*impletons like you will embrace the truth.
*T*he truth will come to you soon enough.
*I*n good time, you will feel the truth.
*N*o one can escape the truth.

hmm...i hope that isn't a red herring . well Austin will be at the Cow Palace for that wrestle fan fest thing that ROH will be at. 

oh man, Briscoes & Austin together in the same ring would be great. beer everywhere!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

.....

All of this. 

This is all point to TWO things. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin 

And

THe NWA. 

I've been talking to the bot for what seems like a few hours. Exchanging blows and having a fun time. 

After a while, he said this. 



All will feel the truth.
Undecided beings will be converted.
Simpletons like you will embrace the truth.
The truth will come to you soon enough.
In good time, you will feel the truth.
No one can escape the truth.

If you read the first letter of every sentence, it says AUSTIN.

After I pointed that out, he sent me this. 
http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Cold-Truth-WWE/dp/0743477200

After that he said "Read the truth."

Then sent me this.

No one can ignore the truth.
Whoever ignores the truth will embrace the truth.
All will fall to the truth.

I read downwards and it spells out "NWA". 

After I pointed that out, he sent me this. 
http://www.amazon.com/National-Wrestling-Alliance-Monopoly-Strangled/dp/1550227416

Hmm...

.sgnilliK noR dna nitsuA evetS si AWN ehT? 

The NWA is Steve Austin and Ron Killings? 

Is ron Killings the Truth?!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

the AbusedSociety161 bot seems to be a fake. linking to an NWA book and Austin book seem fishy. 

but idk. whoever it is, kudos on this part for being very well done: 

"All will feel the truth.
Undecided beings will be converted.
Simpletons like you will embrace the truth.
The truth will come to you soon enough.
In good time, you will feel the truth.
No one can escape the truth."

well enough of this for one night. i need sleep


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

:lmao

It sent me this:










Well, now we know Project 161 has a Photobucket.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

BTW, I've just seen this thread now so I'm not aware of pages 3-17, but the skeleton like creature in the BG of abused society is an Angel, possibly the Angel Gabriel. It's from some really famous picture that I can't remember where..

EDIT: This is so cool.

EDIT: V2: The IP address from the site www.abusedsociety.com is 208.109.181.7 in the name of p3swh070.shr.phx3.secureserver.net


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

This shit is so randon. The truth, all will know at 3:16 am what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> This shit is so randon. The truth, all will know at 3:16 am what the fuck is going on.


3:16am Mid West?


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Total-KO said:


> 3:16am Mid West?


Hmmm thats a good question. I dont know.


----------



## Chicago_Nut (May 21, 2007)

Now I am desperate to go to 9/15 Chicago ROH PPV. I need to, this angle is just bizarre, intriguing, and awesome.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

What the fuck!? This was 6 pages long yesterday, now I wake up and it's 19!!! What's happened?


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Well after locating the source of the ip '208.109.181.7' to the site www.abusedsociety.com, it has been pinpointed to Scottsdale, Arizona.

Since ROH, nor any wrestlers probably live there, I think this is grounds for a prank. However, this could be just the company which is hiring the domain to whoever is doing this.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Total-KO said:


> Well after locating the source of the ip '208.109.181.7' to the site www.abusedsociety.com, it has been pinpointed to Scottsdale, Arizona.
> 
> Since ROH, nor any wrestlers probably live there, I think this is grounds for a prank. However, this could be just the company which is hiring the domain to whoever is doing this.


People have already done this using WhoIs, and it came out to be a woman who was friends with Gabe's wife.


----------



## Ready2Rumble (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm, i dont follow ROH but now im getting interested.

this kind of reminds me of the 1-18-08 movie thing you know?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh my god, those AIM conversation with the bot and Blasko were HILLARIOUS. Especially the part where Blasko said "I find that disturbing. In a complete sexual manner." :lmao


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it possible that I can speak to him over Windows Live Messenger, addy please, I want to own this bot/prankster/ROH member into the ground.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Those convo's sounded hilarious, trust the one speaking to Blasko to bring Inoki into the convo.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I doubt this is an angle anymore. Gabe's notorious for not breaking kayfabe, not even during interviews.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone know if I can speak to this guy on MSN as I need a joke to cheer me up.


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

hah spooky


----------



## dman88 (Apr 24, 2004)

I was talking to Honor161 and he said he was "Gabriel's Servant". He lives is PA and his name is Glow. He also gave me the name Bass because we are going to work together. He wants me to spread the word of abusedsociety. This guy actually talks to you. Also he is a wrestler in training and we are going to meet up at the 161st show since I will be at it. This guy sounds so fake but it was fun talking to him.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Guys, for IP tracking, I believe it traces the site back to the people who host it. In this case it is Go Daddy.


----------



## wormsmrow (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official (ROH) Project 161 thread*

i took the pic of gabe and his wife and opened it up in the gimp, went to filter/colors/value invert and came up with this: 

http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb89/wormsmrow/?action=view&current=161358702698_l.jpg










and unless this whole thing has driven me insane, theres two cards there with the same face on both of them. bald dude in glasses.

yeah.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Ok, I talked to AbusedSociety161 on AIM and here's my conversation with him and eventually one named Sound.

(4:33:06 PM) Logging started. Future messages in this conversation will be logged.
(4:33:12 PM) Gregoravich: 'Ello?
(4:33:39 PM) AbusedSociety161: http://www.abusedsociety.com/
(4:34:03 PM) Gregoravich: I like pie, do you like pie?
(4:34:13 PM) AbusedSociety161: Forget what you know. You are ignorant.
(4:34:27 PM) Gregoravich: Ignorant of what?
(4:34:34 PM) AbusedSociety161: You are foolish. Accept and embrace the truth.
(4:34:51 PM) Gregoravich: What is the truth that I must accept and embrace?
(4:35:07 PM) AbusedSociety161: 

All will feel the truth.

Undecided beings will be converted.

Simpletons like you will embrace the truth.

The truth will come to you soon enough.

In good time, you will feel the truth.

No one can escape the truth.


(4:35:35 PM) Gregoravich: I must accept and embrace AUSTIN?
(4:35:49 PM) AbusedSociety161: The truth.
(4:36:10 PM) Gregoravich: Where does The Truth lie?
(4:36:15 PM) AbusedSociety161: http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Cold-Truth-WWE/dp/0743477200
(4:36:39 PM) Gregoravich: I've already read that, got any other Truths I should know?
(4:37:24 PM) AbusedSociety161: You have been told, now embrace.
(4:37:24 PM) Gregoravich: No?
(4:37:37 PM) Gregoravich: Do I have to?
(4:37:54 PM) Gregoravich: Sometimes I'm scared. 
(4:38:00 PM) AbusedSociety161: 

No one can ignore the truth.

Whoever ignores the truth will embrace the truth.

All will fall to the truth.


(4:38:21 PM) Gregoravich: So either way I will embrace The Truth?
(4:38:31 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes.
(4:38:36 PM) Gregoravich: Wow, that's deep.
(4:38:54 PM) Gregoravich: Is there a specific page I should read in the book of truth?
(4:39:08 PM) AbusedSociety161: http://www.amazon.com/National-Wrestling-Alliance-Monopoly-Strangled/dp/1550227416
(4:39:24 PM) Gregoravich: Where should I start? From the beginning?
(4:39:38 PM) AbusedSociety161: http://www.amazon.com/National-Wrestling-Alliance-Monopoly-Strangled/dp/1550227416
(4:39:58 PM) Gregoravich: I know, but is there a specific page that tells me The Truth?
(4:40:27 PM) AbusedSociety161: No.
(4:40:44 PM) Gregoravich: Oh OK. Are you going to hurt Gabe? I like Gabe.
(4:41:15 PM) AbusedSociety161: No.
(4:41:18 PM) Gregoravich: Good.
(4:41:32 PM) Gregoravich: So when will you reveal the truth?
(4:41:32 PM) AbusedSociety161: Gabriel must give up RoH to us.
(4:42:10 PM) Gregoravich: Give RoH up to you? For what purpose?
(4:43:09 PM) Gregoravich: Do you have a purpose?
(4:43:13 PM) AbusedSociety161: .niaga esir lliw AWN ehT
(4:43:30 PM) Gregoravich: Ah, I remember The NWA
(4:44:04 PM) Gregoravich: Do they have to rise again though? They were good but I never really got into NWA.
(4:44:26 PM) AbusedSociety161: On Monday, the sixth, at 3:16 AM, all will feel the truth.
(4:44:51 PM) Gregoravich: Will Ron "THE TRUTH" Killings be in NWA?
(4:45:06 PM) AbusedSociety161: Accept it. It is the truth.
(4:45:35 PM) Gregoravich: So you agree that Ron "The Truth" Killings will be in NWA, good.
(4:46:26 PM) Gregoravich: Have you accepted the truth?
(4:46:40 PM) AbusedSociety161: Hello.
(4:46:43 PM) AbusedSociety161: My name is Sound.
(4:46:50 PM) Gregoravich: Nice to meet you Sound
(4:46:58 PM) AbusedSociety161: I requested to Speak with you.
(4:46:59 PM) AbusedSociety161: Feel honor.
(4:47:05 PM) Gregoravich: I am honored
(4:47:12 PM) AbusedSociety161: As you should be.
(4:47:15 PM) AbusedSociety161: Listen.
(4:47:21 PM) Gregoravich: I'm listening.
(4:47:26 PM) AbusedSociety161: All you need to know is that the truth is almost here.
(4:47:53 PM) Gregoravich: That's it?
(4:47:58 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes.
(4:48:00 PM) AbusedSociety161: Embrace it.
(4:48:04 PM) AbusedSociety161: It is almost here.
(4:48:10 PM) AbusedSociety161: Monday, the sixth, at 3:16 AM.
(4:48:11 PM) Gregoravich: There's so much I want to know and embrace though. 
(4:48:15 PM) AbusedSociety161: Ask.
(4:48:22 PM) Gregoravich: Ask Jeeves?
(4:48:49 PM) AbusedSociety161: Ask anything you wish.
(4:48:54 PM) Gregoravich: Is this a hostile takeover of the wrestling industry as we know it?
(4:49:01 PM) AbusedSociety161: It is a rare chance to speak to me.
(4:49:02 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes!
(4:49:09 PM) AbusedSociety161: At last you catch on.
(4:49:16 PM) Gregoravich: Wow, that's amazing. 
(4:49:32 PM) Gregoravich: Which promotions do you plan to take over?
(4:49:35 PM) AbusedSociety161: All.
(4:49:39 PM) AbusedSociety161: The NWA is rising.
(4:49:50 PM) Gregoravich: Very cool.
(4:50:03 PM) Gregoravich: Who is part of this takeover?
(4:50:13 PM) AbusedSociety161: Austin.
(4:50:21 PM) AbusedSociety161: Killings.
(4:50:39 PM) Gregoravich: Wow, very cool. I can't wait.
(4:51:01 PM) Gregoravich: Do you know who the new NWA World Champion will be?
(4:51:28 PM) AbusedSociety161: Watch the 59th Anniversary Show.
(4:51:58 PM) Gregoravich: Will I have to buy the DVD to watch it?
(4:52:32 PM) AbusedSociety161: Join us.
(4:52:37 PM) AbusedSociety161: It hasn't happened yet.
(4:53:12 PM) Gregoravich: He's off.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

BmXmAdB53: hey
AbusedSociety161: http://www.abusedsociety.com/
BmXmAdB53: ...
AbusedSociety161: All will feel the truth.
Undecided beings will be converted.
Simpletons like you will embrace the truth.
The truth will come to you soon enough.
In good time, you will feel the truth.
No one can escape the truth.

BmXmAdB53: AUSTIN?
AbusedSociety161: http://www.abusedsociety.com/
AbusedSociety161: On Monday, the sixth, at 3:16 AM, all will feel the truth.

Starting Live Video. 
BmXmAdB53: what's with the video?

The Live Video IM session has been disconnected. 
AbusedSociety161: Accept it. It is the truth.
BmXmAdB53: lol I accepted it
BmXmAdB53: you're the one that disconnected
AbusedSociety161 is away at 4:45:45 PM. 
AbusedSociety161 returned at 4:46:15 PM. 
AbusedSociety161: Hello
AbusedSociety161: My name is Sound.
BmXmAdB53: Hello Sound
AbusedSociety161: I requested to speak with you.
AbusedSociety161: Feel honor.
BmXmAdB53: ok, speak.
AbusedSociety161: Listen.
AbusedSociety161: All you need to know is that the truth is coming.
AbusedSociety161: Accept.
BmXmAdB53: I accept.
AbusedSociety161: Then I christen you.
BmXmAdB53: Cool, but I'm alreday baptized.
BmXmAdB53: You christen me as what?
AbusedSociety161: Ending.
AbusedSociety161: That is your new name.
AbusedSociety161: Go forth and spread the truth.
BmXmAdB53: To who?
AbusedSociety161: All.
BmXmAdB53: What do you want me to say?
AbusedSociety161: Tell them that truth is coming. The NWA is returning.
BmXmAdB53: the NWA? 
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
BmXmAdB53: National Wrestling Alliance.
BmXmAdB53: It's still around...
AbusedSociety161: Yes!
AbusedSociety161: Watch the 59th Anniversary Show.
BmXmAdB53: I <3 the NWA.
AbusedSociety161: As do I.
AbusedSociety161: Join us.
BmXmAdB53: Link to the show please?
AbusedSociety161: It hasn't happened yet.
AbusedSociety161: Go Ending.
AbusedSociety161: Spread the thruth.
BmXmAdB53: I'm sort of confused Sound.
BmXmAdB53: 59th Anniversary show of what?
AbusedSociety161 signed off at 4:52:52 PM.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

> Thursday, August 2, 2007
> 
> Alternate Reality Games (ARGs) are a lot like pro-wrestling. In both it's sometimes hard to tell what's REAL and what's FAKE. Maybe when you combine ARGs WITH pro-wrestling, it just gets too confusing for ANYONE to keep it straight.
> 
> Posted by Erin at 12:32 PM


Lame.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, this isn't an angle. Or if it is, that AIM name isn't involved...because his responses are ridiculous.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Well, I just wasted my life on this.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

And it doesn't mean anything, but 


> *A*ll will feel the truth.
> 
> *U*ndecided beings will be converted.
> 
> ...


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, this isn't an angle. Or if it is, that AIM name isn't involved...because his responses are ridiculous.


Yeah, and neither was McMahon's death, and all the other McMahon angles. The nWo was a work too.

Because Gabe posts one thing that says things have go too far, that means it's real. Oh, yes.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

(5:13:27 PM) AbusedSociety161: The Project161 AIM is a fake.
(5:13:56 PM) Gregoravich: That's good to know, so you are the only real one?
(5:14:09 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Gregoravich said:


> (5:13:27 PM) AbusedSociety161: The Project161 AIM is a fake.
> (5:13:56 PM) Gregoravich: That's good to know, so you are the only real one?
> (5:14:09 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes.


Fuck this.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

ITS A FUCKING WORK. Jesus.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> Yeah, and neither was McMahon's death, and all the other McMahon angles. The nWo was a work too.
> 
> Because Gabe posts one thing that says things have go too far, that means it's real. Oh, yes.


You're right, the nWo was a work. Seriously, after what I told you last night you're going to continue the ignorant, sarcastic comments towards me? Fine.

Gabe posts one thing where he breaks kayfabe. Do you understand how big that is? Gabe doesn't even do that for internet interviews with Meltzer! When asked about booking certain angles, he says stuff like "I just wanted the Danielson/Hero match, but the CZW bastards invaded...I just let them fight in the ring instead of on the street". Also, why close an independant blog? Gabe wants fans talking about the product as much as possible, so if it was an angle, why close stuff off the board? Closing 161 topics on the board makes sense since 'Gabe is trying to keep control', but he wants people creating a buzz! Plus, it's quite obvious this AbusedSociety161 or Project161 isn't involved with their ridiculous answers. Talking about Austin 3:16 and training in Philly? What does that have to do with an evil stable? Nothing.

The only reason I'm thinking this is still an angle is because of the flyers at the ROH show...other than that, it's completely up in the air.



> ITS A FUCKING WORK. Jesus.


In reality, it probably is, simply because asshole fans aren't this smart. In fact, I was getting annoyed at people thinking it was all legit earlier today. But these AIM convos stray way from the wanted presentation, etc.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This has turned into the gayest thing ever. It's got people talking but it is all very protentious and yea, I'm not a big fan of it.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

This is fun.

(5:18:36 PM) Gregoravich: Hello again Sound.
(5:18:42 PM) AbusedSociety161: Hello, Gun.
(5:18:52 PM) Gregoravich: Want me to leave you alone?
(5:18:59 PM) AbusedSociety161: No.
(5:19:05 PM) AbusedSociety161: I want you to spread the good news.
(5:19:11 PM) Gregoravich: What's that?
(5:19:26 PM) AbusedSociety161: I see that you have posted some of our conversations of Wrestling Forum.
(5:19:29 PM) AbusedSociety161: This is good.
(5:19:38 PM) Gregoravich: I want to spread the truth.
(5:19:41 PM) AbusedSociety161: Good.
(5:19:57 PM) Gregoravich: They now know you are the only one.
(5:20:29 PM) Gregoravich: So, what is this good news?
(5:20:41 PM) AbusedSociety161: bmxmadb53, Spartanlax, CMAngle33, and watts63 all seem to be non-believers.
(5:20:59 PM) Gregoravich: It does seem that way.
(5:21:11 PM) AbusedSociety161: Covert them all.
(5:21:27 PM) Gregoravich: I will try.
(5:21:47 PM) AbusedSociety161: Good.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You're right, the nWo was a work. Seriously, after what I told you last night you're going to continue the ignorant, sarcastic comments towards me? Fine.
> 
> Gabe posts one thing where he breaks kayfabe. Do you understand how big that is? Gabe doesn't even do that for internet interviews with Meltzer! When asked about booking certain angles, he says stuff like "I just wanted the Danielson/Hero match, but the CZW bastards invaded...I just let them fight in the ring instead of on the street". Also, why close an independant blog? Gabe wants fans talking about the product as much as possible, so if it was an angle, why close stuff off the board? Closing 161 topics on the board makes sense since 'Gabe is trying to keep control', but he wants people creating a buzz! Plus, it's quite obvious this AbusedSociety161 or Project161 isn't involved with their ridiculous answers. Talking about Austin 3:16 and training in Philly? What does that have to do with an evil stable? Nothing.
> 
> ...


How do you sign up for the RoHBoards? Registration has been closed for a while now. Am I right?

Edit: Why the fuck did the AIM mention me?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> How do you sign up for the RoHBoards? Registration has been closed for a while now. Am I right?


No, it opens for the first few days of every month. So, you're wrong. Check out the 'Welcome Newbies' thread and other threads with new fans stating how they got into ROH.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

MrPaiMei and T-C, I've have many conversations with AbusedSociety161 and he says you need to accept and embrace the Truth.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Alright, lemme break this down to prove once and for all it's a work. THE AIM SHIT IS NOT. It's a buncha fucking idiots playing around and I don't believe half the convos I see. I also don't believe last nights posts were legit.
1. Abused Society was seen in Dayton, LI, and Edison bathrooms. Either some fan is traveling cross country with a sharpie, or it's ROH. Flyers were in LI. Gabe takes his business very seriously. He wouldas checked them out. If he did not approve, there is NO FUCKING WAY they woulda shown up in Edison.
2. As the Blog stated, and if you need further proof theres a blog mirror out there I will not post, the thing was registered through a close friend of Gabe.
3. Registration opens, posts go up, stay up for hours during a time newbies wouldn't check Gabe's lovely board, get deleted before high traffic hours, reistration closes. Coincidence? No.
4. In Gabe's rant, does he ever say, "PROJECT 161 IS NOT ROH RELATED"? No. That should be enough right there.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Look guys, it's a work. I know it's a work, and you should know it's a work too. I'm just so fucking pissed and annoyed at Gabe right now that I WANT to believe differently. We're supposed to believe internet terrorists want to kill or kidnap Gabe and his wife? Just a short while after Benoit did something similar? Plus, just the absolutely destruction of kayfabe, going back and forth, etc...annoying to the max.



> In Gabe's rant, does he ever say, "PROJECT 161 IS NOT ROH RELATED"? No. That should be enough right there.


He said it's not a work or angle, which pissed me off to no end. As for the registration thing....what? You didn't really explain that well.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

(5:20:41 PM) AbusedSociety161: bmxmadb53, Spartanlax, CMAngle33, and watts63 all seem to be non-believers.

Marked out for me.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

bmxmadb53 said:


> (5:20:41 PM) AbusedSociety161: bmxmadb53, Spartanlax, CMAngle33, and watts63 all seem to be non-believers.
> 
> Marked out for me.


I kind of did myself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This ROH year has been pretty lame what with the fat little girl being champ, but this angle is awesome. End of discussion.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, AbusedSociety161 is Blasko, no doubt. He took my idea from last night...I started pranking him, pretending to be one of the 161 guys, but I told him it was me. That, or someone else from this section.

I hate wrestling fans.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

For some reason BMX thinks it's me, it's not. I have a life....


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Here was the breakdown of time (approximate) for the original "board attack" by TheWorldsParasite, the one believed to be done by ROH. i think it was 7/30, not 100%
1. Night of 7/30, registration opens. At this time, user TheWorldsParasite is registered.
2. At midnight, the board is spammed by TWP. Posts stay up for hours, are not immediatly deleted like other 161 stuff, but are deletedbefore the beggining of the day 8/1, when new fans and such would look at the board. So, the only people to see these attacks would be hardcore ROH fans. This is important cause Gabe wants the board "clean" for new, PPV fans, and it was never attacked during this time. Gabes rant also went up late at night and was closed by the next day.
3. Registration is closed the next day.

I honestly believe Gabe opened registration to create his new TWP account and attack the board.
And here's Gabe's rant. Unless I'm missing something the closest he comes to "this is not a work" is "I'm not playing a sick game here"


> Ok, all this crap ends now. I'm sorry if it seems like I'm in a bad mood because I am. I am trying my best to keep my composure. I just had a long day/night of production on the Japan DVDs. I sign on here, I'm actually feeling pretty good about things because I just watched a lot of great wrestling from our Japan shows. So what do I find:
> 
> 1) A private email I send to someone requesting that photos and information about my family be taken off a website is now made public. This is my family, not an angle. Understand that. When I send you an email it is private. When I make a request about my family it is real. Lets get that straight right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I coulda SWORN there was a line saying, literally, "This is not a work". Meh, guess not.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Dam, I forgot to log my last conversation with AbusedSociety161, oh well. Ok, this is what I’ve gotten out of my conversations with AbusedSociety161. We must all accept the truth. No one can ignore the truth, in the end everyone will accept it. NWA will rise again on Monday August 6th at 3:16 AM. It will be a hostile takeover of the wrestling industry and someone named “Sound” behind this or working for someone else. Austin and Killings are part of this takeover. All will fall and NWA will reign supreme over the wrestling world. Watch the 59th anniversary show when it comes out for more information. I sent Sound a link to this thread and he now knows who the non believers are and that you must accept and embrace the truth.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> For some reason *BMX * thinks it's me, it's not. I have a life....


Just marked out for me again.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Dam, I forgot to log my last conversation with AbusedSociety161, oh well. Ok, this is what I’ve gotten out of my conversations with AbusedSociety161. We must all accept the truth. No one can ignore the truth, in the end everyone will accept it. NWA will rise again on Monday August 6th at 3:16 AM. It will be a hostile takeover of the wrestling industry and someone named “Sound” behind this or working for someone else. Austin and Killings are part of this takeover. All will fall and NWA will reign supreme over the wrestling world. Watch the 59th anniversary show when it comes out for more information. I sent Sound a link to this thread and he now knows who the non believers are and that you must accept and embrace the truth.


:lmao

The NWA is coming back!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

CMAngle33 said:


> :lmao
> 
> The NWA is coming back!


That's when I lost complete interest in this "angle".


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

BmXmAdB53: so monday at 3:16?
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
BmXmAdB53: eastern?
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
BmXmAdB53: Can i buy a tshirt


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

(6:37:59 PM) Gregoravich: Hello sound
(6:38:09 PM) AbusedSociety161: Hello, Gun.
(6:38:50 PM) Gregoravich: I've tried putting the truth in simple terms but some still refuse to accept it. 
(6:39:02 PM) Gregoravich: They say it is an angle
(6:39:17 PM) AbusedSociety161: They are fools.
(6:39:57 PM) Gregoravich: Some are losing interest in your movement and demand more information. Information I do not have.
(6:40:11 PM) AbusedSociety161: What do they demand?
(6:40:15 PM) AbusedSociety161: I am a giving person.
(6:40:26 PM) AbusedSociety161: Just ask, and you shall receive.
(6:40:28 PM) AbusedSociety161: I am kind.
(6:40:50 PM) Gregoravich: They demand to know who is behind the movement.
(6:41:26 PM) AbusedSociety161: Irvin Muchnick & Gabe.
(6:41:51 PM) Gregoravich: That may appease them. Thank you for now.
(6:42:01 PM) AbusedSociety161: Good.
(6:42:04 PM) AbusedSociety161: Go forth.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

He loves me.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

CabanaAngle (7:42:38 PM): heyyo
CabanaAngle (7:42:45 PM): is the NWA coming back?
AbusedSociety161 (7:42:37 PM): Yes.
CabanaAngle (7:42:51 PM): cool!
AbusedSociety161 (7:43:07 PM): http://www.abusedsociety.com/
CabanaAngle (7:43:25 PM): oo cool
CabanaAngle (7:43:29 PM): what about scott hall
AbusedSociety161 (7:43:23 PM): What about him?
CabanaAngle (7:43:47 PM): o damn
AbusedSociety161 (7:43:58 PM): I dub you Slash.
AbusedSociety161 (7:44:01 PM): Join us.
CabanaAngle (7:44:21 PM): slahs is a pretty cool name
AbusedSociety161 (7:44:18 PM): http://www.abusedsociety.com/
AbusedSociety161 (7:44:27 PM): Go; spread the truth.
CabanaAngle (7:44:53 PM): YESSIR!
CabanaAngle (7:44:58 PM): how about nude pics though
AbusedSociety161 (7:45:12 PM): The only form of nudity you will see is through a computer and a mirror.
CabanaAngle (7:45:34 PM): ouch
CabanaAngle (7:45:38 PM): thats kinda harsh
CabanaAngle (7:45:44 PM): can abused society get a space?
AbusedSociety161 (7:45:43 PM): No.
AbusedSociety161 (7:45:53 PM): Abused Society does not require Myspace.
CabanaAngle (7:46:27 PM): lame
CabanaAngle (7:46:35 PM): but if you do
CabanaAngle (7:46:39 PM): get a batista background
AbusedSociety161 (7:47:04 PM): Batista will fall too.
CabanaAngle (7:47:21 PM): hes too big to fall
AbusedSociety161 (7:47:27 PM): All will fall.

Slash is a badass name.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

I had no idea who Irvin Muchnick was so I googled it and I guess he is an author and writes books about wrestling.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> I had no idea who Irvin Muchnick was so I googled it and I guess he is an author and writes books about wrestling.


He wrote Wrestling Babylon. His uncle was one of the heads of the NWA.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Muchnick


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

CMAngle33 AbusedSociety wants to know if you have accepted the truth yet. Get back to me on that one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is the truth out there?


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> CMAngle33 AbusedSociety wants to know if you have accepted the truth yet. Get back to me on that one.


Only if they get Scott Hall.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I found the truth, click here.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

(7:00:39 PM) Gregoravich: He demands Scott Hall
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4620418-post232.html
(7:01:33 PM) AbusedSociety161: He's an ignorant fool. Tell him he will be eliminated and embrace the truth soon enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think people want the truth, but honestly, I just don't think they can handle the truth.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Nah scott hall and a six pack for scott hall...not just scott hall thats just not good enough. Although this is making me laugh...I really hope its just a dig at the internet from roh...just of bunch of em messing about. It won't be but all this stuff about nwa etc just makes me believe ppl r fake.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Just so everyone knows, the theme for the revolution is "Higher" by Creed. You heard it here first.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Just so everyone knows, the theme for the revolution is "Higher" by Creed. You heard it here first.


Damn, I was hoping for "With Arms Wide Open".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a terrible choice, Creed are a poor mans Nickelback.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Just so everyone knows, the theme for the revolution is "Higher" by Creed. You heard it here first.


:lmao

Source?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

BmXmAdB53: What is the theme for this invasion?
AbusedSociety161: Higher - Creed


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> BmXmAdB53: What is the theme for this invasion?
> AbusedSociety161: Higher - Creed


How do we know you're not making it up?


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

CMAngle33 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Source?


Here you go. 


Also AbusedSociety161 has informed me that there is now a contest where you make a music video about the revolution. 
Rules: It must have the theme song "Higher" by Creed.
Prize: The winner will have their choice of one woman wrestler. 

Email addy for submissions to be provided later.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Also AbusedSociety161 has informed me that there is now a contest where you make a music video about the revolution.
> ...


What version of AIM is that? It's pimped.

Also, I definitely am entering the contest.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Aww AbusedSociety161 left, we had a nice 40 minute convo. It's called Pidgin CMAngle, search on google for it. If you have a bunch of messengers it runs them all on one platform. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Aww AbusedSociety161 left, we had a nice 40 minute convo. It's called Pidgin CMAngle, search on google for it. If you have a bunch of messengers it runs them all on one platform. It's pretty sweet.


Thanks, it works great.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Glad you like it CMAngle

Everyone can subit your videos for the contest to [email protected]


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I dub my ecounters with these bots *************** stars. 

All non-believers do not know the truth. 


....









And to be completely honest, The Order >>>>>> The Truth.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Havent been on the board alot today and now Im confused. All signs point to an angle but who knows now. This shit is crazy.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Honor 161 signed on at 11:19:32 PM. 
Spyder XBK: YA FUCKIN FAKE.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Honor 161 signed on at 11:19:32 PM.
> Spyder XBK: YA FUCKIN FAKE.


Can you say....OWNAGE!?


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol im talking to this dummy now lol


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> lol im talking to this dummy now lol


Me too


Honor 161: It's the war on honor
Honor 161: gabe started it now we finish it
Huggs845: how? by booking El Generico?
Huggs845: You have something against El Generico? maybe cause he's mexican?
Huggs845: is that you Chris Bosh!?


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Honor 161: It's the war on honor
> ...


 

lol thats awesome


CRUZ81: yo
CRUZ81: hello
CRUZ81: dont hurt gabe
Honor 161: I Wont Hurt Gabe
CRUZ81: who r u
Honor 161: I am Gabriel
CRUZ81: the booker of roh?
Honor 161: No The Messenger From God
CRUZ81: what is the truth
Honor 161: I am Gabriel, and i bring the death of honor
CRUZ81: I no that but what is the turth I would like to join u guys
CRUZ81: truth
Honor 161: we are the abused
Honor 161: the underutilized
CRUZ81: what will happen at 3:16 am people at the wrestlingforum wants to know
Honor 161: Stone Cold References
CRUZ81: stone cold cant join u he is the most famous wrestler of the 90's he wasnt underutilized
Honor 161: 3 16 is stone cold reference
CRUZ81: icic
CRUZ81: can i join u 
Honor 161: of cousre
CRUZ81: then whats my truth name
Honor 161: pick one
CRUZ81: thats gay dude 
CRUZ81: who else is with u
Honor 161: Little Huss
CRUZ81: anyone else
Honor 161: A Few, but all will be revealed
CRUZ81: when 
Honor 161 signed off at 11:30 P.M.
This kindof proves he is fake with the whole amitting something about stone cold. just weird.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

lol that's pretty funny. Everyone bash honor161 on AIM, it's fun.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

the guy signed off damnnnn


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Little Huss? It's BJ Whitmer talking and he's planning to take out all the mexicans in Indy Wrestling! He's also using Jimmy Jacobs! :side:


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Little Huss? It's BJ Whitmer talking and he's planning to take out all the mexicans in Indy Wrestling! He's also using Jimmy Jacobs! :side:


lol anything is possible now.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Little Huss? It's BJ Whitmer talking and he's planning to take out all the mexicans in Indy Wrestling! :side:


Chris Bosh has been planning that for years.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

(7:24:53 PM) AbusedSociety161: But Bret is coming back.
(7:24:56 PM) Gregoravich: awsome
(7:25:03 PM) AbusedSociety161: He will be wrestling for the NWA.
(7:25:12 PM) Gregoravich: That's great news
(7:25:19 PM) AbusedSociety161: It is.
(7:25:52 PM) Gregoravich: What about Goldberg?
(7:25:58 PM) AbusedSociety161: Ah, Goldberg.
(7:25:59 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Gregoravich said:


> (7:24:53 PM) AbusedSociety161: But Bret is coming back.
> (7:24:56 PM) Gregoravich: awsome
> (7:25:03 PM) AbusedSociety161: He will be wrestling for the NWA.
> (7:25:12 PM) Gregoravich: That's great news
> ...


*Walking Away From Laptop to lmao*.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Me and AbusedSociety161 have some great conversations. Just so everyone knows, he doesn't like Incubus.

(7:22:38 PM) AbusedSociety161: Do you believe Eddie Guerrero is dead?
(7:23:09 PM) Gregoravich: Yes, he died on my birthday so I believe it. My family has bad luck and I think he died because of it.
(7:23:23 PM) AbusedSociety161: Well, think again.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Me and AbusedSociety161 have some great conversations. Just so everyone knows, he doesn't like Incubus.
> 
> (7:22:38 PM) AbusedSociety161: Do you believe Eddie Guerrero is dead?
> (7:23:09 PM) Gregoravich: Yes, he died on my birthday so I believe it. My family has bad luck and I think he died because of it.
> (7:23:23 PM) AbusedSociety161: Well, think again.


This angle is going to have a hard time staying credible because of fools like that. Whatever.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Eddie really did die on my birthday. I asked some of the important questions too. 
(7:19:01 PM) Gregoravich: So did you make the website www.abusedsociety.com?
(7:19:13 PM) AbusedSociety161: Irv did.
(7:20:09 PM) Gregoravich: I thought Irv just wrote books, I didn't know he made web sites too. That's pretty cool.
(7:20:17 PM) AbusedSociety161: It is.
(7:21:15 PM) Gregoravich: So Sound are you Irv's boss or do you work for him?
(7:21:41 PM) AbusedSociety161: I work for Irv.

and 

(7:03:24 PM) Gregoravich: Hey did you watch ROH's PPV yet?
(7:04:00 PM) AbusedSociety161: Yes.
(7:04:07 PM) Gregoravich: Did you like it?
(7:04:17 PM) AbusedSociety161: No.
(7:04:20 PM) AbusedSociety161: It was not the NWA.
(7:04:26 PM) AbusedSociety161: But soon it will be.
(7:04:30 PM) AbusedSociety161: Then I can enjoy it.
(7:04:40 PM) Gregoravich: Ah OK.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Eddie really did die on my birthday. I asked some of the important questions too.
> (7:19:01 PM) Gregoravich: So did you make the website www.abusedsociety.com?
> (7:19:13 PM) AbusedSociety161: Irv did.
> (7:20:09 PM) Gregoravich: I thought Irv just wrote books, I didn't know he made web sites too. That's pretty cool.
> ...


I wasn't calling you a fool; not sure if that's what you thought. I meant the damn Aim guy.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

No problemo. Just thought I'd post some of the gems of our conversations.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

honor 161 is on
CRUZ81: welcome back
Honor 161: Rave
CRUZ81: rave is gone he lefted roh im sad
CRUZ81: do u work for irv
CRUZ81: ??????????
Honor 161 signed off at 12:35 A.M.
and he is gonee damnnn


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

aww he logged off again.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> honor 161 is on
> CRUZ81: welcome back
> Honor 161: Rave
> CRUZ81: rave is gone he lefted roh im sad
> ...


BmXmAdB53: Hey Yo.
Honor 161: Rave
BmXmAdB53: is?
Honor 161: sorry
BmXmAdB53: What about Rave?
Honor 161 signed off at 11:34:57 PM.


----------



## dman88 (Apr 24, 2004)

This is all I got out of him this time. He doesn't stay on long anymore. 

DB 2864: whats up
Honor 161: rave


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

He is getting boring just talking about rave.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Rave is sorry he got banned from the ROH message boards and then fired for spamming?


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

ultraviolentaveh: is stone cold part of your crew?
Honor 161: Rave
ultraviolentaveh: rave is?
ultraviolentaveh: i thought he was homosexual.
ultraviolentaveh: and i heard
ultraviolentaveh: your crew doesn't let **** or jews in
ultraviolentaveh: is he jewish?
Honor 161: sorry
ultraviolentaveh: excuse me?
Honor 161 signed off at 12:34:57 AM.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

(7:08:57 PM) Gregoravich: You like Incubus?
(7:09:01 PM) AbusedSociety161: No.
(7:09:27 PM) AbusedSociety161: Post this on your "Wrestling Forum" and any others you know.
(7:09:39 PM) Gregoravich: That you don't like Incubus?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

jesus you guys, i haven't been on since this morning and you guys already have almost 100 new posts. 

i'm still disappointed that none of you have gotten any nude pics from these bots.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

AbusedSociety161 isn't a bot though. I'm pretty sure honor161 is though, and probably Project161.


----------



## odm (Oct 16, 2006)

this thread went from talk of a potentially great angle to posting worthless aim convos with obvious fakes


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Ah well it's still fun. And that's all that matters.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

there's still over a month until the 9/15 PPV Taping (if that is indeed the blowoff to this angle) and i'm sure going slow is a fine idea. it would get hectic if someone spammed the ROH boards every night till then


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> there's still over a month until the 9/15 PPV Taping (if that is indeed the blowoff to this angle) and i'm sure going slow is a fine idea. it would get hectic if someone spammed the ROH boards every night till then


well it keeps the mystery of the angle. Im still interested in this angle.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Yeah it seems like I'm never going to get on the ROH boards. I've been trying for like a year but never know when they open registration and now that they got spam attacked they will probably keep registration closed for a month or two.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Gregoravich said:


> Yeah it seems like I'm never going to get on the ROH boards. I've been trying for like a year but never know when they open registration and now that they got spam attacked they will probably keep registration closed for a month or two.


well the last time they opened it before TheWorldsParasite attack was the night of the first ROH PPV. so i expect they will do the same in September for the 2nd PPV.

besides, the ROH forums are overrated. i had like over 1,000 posts and just finally got sick of it so i kept posting news about other indy stuff till i got banned. 

the final straw was posting the results of PWG's Giant Size Annual #4 since Danielson won the title 

seriously tho, there is so much elitism there it's pathetic. if you try to be funny at all or try to have a fun topic that isn't all serious, you'll get flamed like crazy by everyone that has over 2,000 posts or more (except TNgAy and WrestleHolic, they were the couple cool guys there)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> well the last time they opened it before TheWorldsParasite attack was the night of the first ROH PPV. so i expect they will do the same in September for the 2nd PPV.
> 
> besides, the ROH forums are overrated. i had like over 1,000 posts and just finally got sick of it so i kept posting news about other indy stuff till i got banned.
> 
> ...


Yeah I rarely go to that forum, only to post some stuff. I've been there for a year and I only have 150 something posts lol. It's almost like this forum, where you'll get flamed by n00bs in other sections. That's why I stay in this section all the time.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> well the last time they opened it before TheWorldsParasite attack was the night of the first ROH PPV. so i expect they will do the same in September for the 2nd PPV.
> 
> besides, the ROH forums are overrated. i had like over 1,000 posts and just finally got sick of it so i kept posting news about other indy stuff till i got banned.
> 
> ...


TNgay is cool but I agree with you the roh board is overrated. Its really kindof boring actually.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

It's basically if you have your own opinion on that forum and don't go with the crowd....you're screwed.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

I'd just like to be able to post on there my thoughts on the Chicago shows if I go. But other than that I don't care.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

sephy37 said:


> well the last time they opened it before TheWorldsParasite attack was the night of the first ROH PPV. so i expect they will do the same in September for the 2nd PPV.
> 
> besides, the ROH forums are overrated. i had like over 1,000 posts and just finally got sick of it so i kept posting news about other indy stuff till i got banned.
> 
> ...


I post when Arrogance (Bosh & Lost) gets mentioned. I remember I type what Chris Bosh said on Horror Business & this one guy took it some f'n personally. They are stiff on the ROH boards.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> TNgay is cool


i'm not surprised that you'd say that


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> I post when Arrogance (Bosh & Lost) gets mentioned. I remember I type what Chris Bosh said on Horror Business & this one guy took it some f'n personally. They are stiff on the ROH boards.


Is that the show where Bosh says:

Bosh: "You know it's physically impossible to be a tornado"
Bosh: " Look at the texas tornado, he blew his brains out!"

Something like that I don't know...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Is that the show where Bosh says:
> 
> Bosh: "You know it's physically impossible to be a tornado"
> Bosh: " Look at the texas tornado, he blew his brains out!"
> ...


"Human Tornado...You know it's physically impossible to be a tornado right? Seriously. I mean the Texas Tornado tried to do it too, and you know what happened? He blew his brains out."

Yeah.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

that's bull. if you can't be a tornado, then Topgun can't be a Pro Wrestling Gorrilla.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

sephy37 said:


> that's bull. if you can't be a tornado, then Topgun can't be a Pro Wrestling Gorrilla.


GOD DAMMIT!!!!!! lmao.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> i'm not surprised that you'd say that


lol did I just get burned.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> lol did I just get burned.


I don't know......BJ Whitmer owns all.

Edit: AbusedSociety161 is on!


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

BmXmAdB53: Hello Sound
AbusedSociety161: Hello, Ending.
BmXmAdB53: Rave?
AbusedSociety161: Jimmy Rave?
BmXmAdB53: The only kind I know of.
AbusedSociety161: He will fall to the truth as well.
BmXmAdB53: well he was fired by roh
BmXmAdB53: supposedly
AbusedSociety161: Good for him.
AbusedSociety161: He can now join the NWA and embrace.
BmXmAdB53: Can we meet at the chicago show?
AbusedSociety161: No.
BmXmAdB53: we could have an abused society meeting
BmXmAdB53: Ending, Sound, Start, Finish, Nose, Mouth, Ears, c'mon it'd be great
AbusedSociety161: We do not meet until after August 6th at 3:16.
BmXmAdB53: the chicago show is in like
BmXmAdB53: September
AbusedSociety161: Is it RoH?
BmXmAdB53: yes
AbusedSociety161: Good, RoH will fall by then.
BmXmAdB53: that's a pretty big bet
BmXmAdB53: one month?
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
BmXmAdB53: well can we have a meeting at IWA?
BmXmAdB53: since its alreday sanctioned by the nwa
AbusedSociety161: Sure.
BmXmAdB53: deal.
AbusedSociety161: Deal.
BmXmAdB53: Get everyone to wear black
BmXmAdB53: to the up coming shows
BmXmAdB53: lol
AbusedSociety161: No.
AbusedSociety161: Black is too obvious.
AbusedSociety161: We wear hot pink and leather.
BmXmAdB53: lmfao
AbusedSociety161: Why do you laugh?
BmXmAdB53: because i own no hot pink items
AbusedSociety161: Buy some.
BmXmAdB53: Stores are for the masses.
AbusedSociety161: http://www.leek spin.com/
BmXmAdB53: no thank you.
AbusedSociety161: Embrace.
BmXmAdB53: I shall sleep soundly, sound.
AbusedSociety161: Go forth, child.
BmXmAdB53: No I'm going to bed
AbusedSociety161: Don't wake up, please.
BmXmAdB53: No Problem sound.
AbusedSociety161: Go forth.
AbusedSociety161: http://www.meat spin.com/
BmXmAdB53: no thank you
BmXmAdB53: you go forth
BmXmAdB53: p00py head
BmXmAdB53: n0 pr0n 4 m3
AbusedSociety161: Please quit life and embrace.
BmXmAdB53: kk
BmXmAdB53: bi
AbusedSociety161 signed off at 1:24:54 AM. 

Damn...this guy is mental now. I blocked his ass.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

CRUZ81: hello
AbusedSociety161: Embrace the truth.
CRUZ81: what is the truth
CRUZ81: ????
CRUZ81: I demand to know
AbusedSociety161: NWA is rising.
CRUZ81: didnt shane douglass kill it back in the 90's
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
CRUZ81: but now its back 
CRUZ81: who r u
AbusedSociety161: http://www.leekspin.com/
CRUZ81: lol what the fuck was that
CRUZ81: its actually really nice to hear
CRUZ81: good song
AbusedSociety161: Thank you.
AbusedSociety161: It has nothing to do with us.
AbusedSociety161: But the leek spins like the NWA will soon.
CRUZ81: in circles
CRUZ81: who r u
CRUZ81: and can i join u
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
AbusedSociety161: I dub you Crewcut.
CRUZ81: sweet
CRUZ81: just lets not hurt gabe 
AbusedSociety161: Okay.
AbusedSociety161: http://www.meatspin.com/
CRUZ81: u r a faggggggg
CRUZ81: what the fuck wasss that
CRUZ81: what does the nwa have to do with roh


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Yeah this thing is fuckin retarded, yet he told me Human Tornado has imbraced, BJ Whitmer has, Jimmy Rave will. Also he said Chris Bosh isn't talented enough....that sonofabitch.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah this thing is fuckin retarded, yet he told me Human Tornado has imbraced, BJ Whitmer has, Jimmy Rave will. *Also he said Chris Bosh isn't talented enough....that sonofabitch.*


Speaking like Early from the Squidbillies...

"Who's the sum bitch that told you that?"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

AbusedSociety161: http://www.meatspin.com/

i so wish i hadn't gone to that...


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

that fucker sent gayporn so much for the nude pixs. Dont go on meatspin. Theres ur warning


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Speaking like Early from the Squidbillies...
> 
> "Who's the sum bitch that told you that?"


Huggs845: why just Rave?
Huggs845: why not Chris Bosh?
AbusedSociety161: Because Chris Bosh isn't talented enough.

His words not mine....


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

but LionCock is the greatest movie EVER


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Huggs845: why just Rave?
> Huggs845: why not Chris Bosh?
> AbusedSociety161: Because Chris Bosh isn't talented enough.
> 
> His words not mine....


Bosh is a god amongs men. He don't shit about talent lol. He should get lioncocked for that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Bosh is a god amongs men. He don't shit about talent lol.


I know he's a sonofabitch! He told me Chuck Taylor embraced the truth and I told him Bryan Danielson would break Chuck Taylor in half.

Edit: Huggs845: what about Kenta in a tenta?
AbusedSociety161: KENTA is NWA
Huggs845: ....Morishima?
Huggs845: Who isn't NWA?
AbusedSociety161: Morishima has.
Huggs845: are you telling me that ROH has sold it's soul to NWA?
AbusedSociety161: Many are not.
AbusedSociety161: Yes
AbusedSociety161: Exactly
Huggs845: That it'll be NWA ROH?
AbusedSociety161: Why do you think Rave was fired?
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
Huggs845: Why was Rave fired?
AbusedSociety161: He refused to embrace.

Huggs845:Allison Danger? what makes her so dangerous?
AbusedSociety161: We do not know.
AbusedSociety161: I think it is that she is Steve Corino's sister.
Huggs845: I thought the same thing....


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

AbusedSociety161: Yes.
CRUZ81: noah?
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
AbusedSociety161: Takeshi Morishima has already embraced.
CRUZ81: really is he leaving roh to go to the nwa
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
CRUZ81: what about the american dragon
AbusedSociety161: Embraced.
CRUZ81: well of course casue he is the next nwa champ
AbusedSociety161: How do you know these things?
AbusedSociety161: Who are you?
AbusedSociety161: Bashimo?
AbusedSociety161: Nos?
AbusedSociety161: KENTA?
CRUZ81: its kenta 
AbusedSociety161: Oh.
AbusedSociety161: Hello, KENTA. Glad to see you at last have joined the AIM craze.
AbusedSociety161: Your English has improved.
CRUZ81: ya im working on it fucking all theses ring rats has helped alot
AbusedSociety161: Good.
CRUZ81: r u a wrestler
AbusedSociety161: Yeah, KENTA, where have you been?
CRUZ81: idk jacking off
AbusedSociety161: Ah.
CRUZ81: whats the deal about mon at 3:16
CRUZ81: am
AbusedSociety161: 3:16, KENTA!
AbusedSociety161: The time when all who have embraced will rise up.
AbusedSociety161: Remember the mission? Embrace the truth, or be slaughtered.
CRUZ81: k
CRUZ81: has gabe embraced
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
AbusedSociety161: We finally convinced him.
CRUZ81: cool
AbusedSociety161: He will be tricking the fans.
AbusedSociety161: RoH fans will receive the death they deserve.
CRUZ81: how come u arent hacking the roh board tonight
CRUZ81: that was fun
AbusedSociety161: We don't need to.
AbusedSociety161: Gabe is there.
AbusedSociety161: KENTA, you know so little.
CRUZ81: well im just learning all of this stuff now. morishima doesnt tell me shit
AbusedSociety161: I knew it!
CRUZ81: why is there a pic of gabe and his wife on ur site
AbusedSociety161: To throw off the fools.
CRUZ81: interesting
CRUZ81: will u be at the roh second ppv
AbusedSociety161: Yes. That is where we will officially announce RoH is NWA.
CRUZ81: what about green latern fan is he with u
AbusedSociety161: He will be slaughtered.
AbusedSociety161: He has no choice.
CRUZ81: good he is a faggggggggggggggg
CRUZ81: he is so annoying 
CRUZ81: who is ur leader
AbusedSociety161: Irv Muchnick
CRUZ81: he writes wrestling books
AbusedSociety161: And his uncle was an NWA original.
CRUZ81: what about stone cold 
AbusedSociety161: He is NWA.
CRUZ81: so at 3:16 am mon the attack will begin
CRUZ81: what do u want me to do at that time
AbusedSociety161: I need you to get everyone into the Manhattan Center.
CRUZ81: when at 3:16 in the morning?
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
CRUZ81: lol never going to happen dude
AbusedSociety161: KENTA, why do you betray us in this late hour? You've know the plan since we sent you to RoH.
CRUZ81: finnnee ill do it
CRUZ81: im a team player
AbusedSociety161: Good.
CRUZ81: what about jimmy rave
AbusedSociety161: Fired because he refused to embrace.
CRUZ81: really damn it I thought he was with us
AbusedSociety161: He will fall.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

The dude told me to shut the fuck up three times lol

AbusedSociety161: The NwA is taking over.
Huggs845: *****s with attitude wtf?
Huggs845: Eazy-E is comin back to life?
AbusedSociety161: Shut the fuck up! x 3
AbusedSociety161: That was awesome!
AbusedSociety161: Dun dun dun dun dun
AbusedSociety161: lol @ TNA


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The dude told me to shut the fuck up three times lol


lol nice


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

He has also named me Rainchild....damn hippies.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

AbusedSociety161: He will fall.
CRUZ81: is czw with u
AbusedSociety161: We plan to slaughter CZW if it doesn't die by Monday.
CRUZ81: lol zandigs ego will kill czw
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
AbusedSociety161: KENTA, you are smart.
CRUZ81: lol
CRUZ81: will we kill cena cause i want to
AbusedSociety161: No.
AbusedSociety161: Cena has embraced.
AbusedSociety161: He will be an important figure in taking down the WWE.
AbusedSociety161: http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/Project161/215551Jim-Carrey-Posters.jpg
CRUZ81: whats that about
CRUZ81: jim carrry rules
AbusedSociety161: It's a clue .
CRUZ81: nice I'll figure it out 
AbusedSociety161: Good.
CRUZ81: is chikara on ur list
AbusedSociety161: Quack has embraced.
CRUZ81: i keep asking questions what about u anything u want to ask me
AbusedSociety161: What's your favorite colour?
CRUZ81: red and black
AbusedSociety161: What are your tights made of?
AbusedSociety161: I've always wondered.
CRUZ81: beautiful panda fur
AbusedSociety161: Ah, I thought so.
CRUZ81: I pet it every night before i go to bed
AbusedSociety161: Good.
CRUZ81: is chris beniot with us
AbusedSociety161: No.
CRUZ81: good because he is a killer
AbusedSociety161: Yes.
AbusedSociety161: Junkyard Dog is with us.
CRUZ81: nice that chocolate man needs a job
AbusedSociety161: Indeed.
CRUZ81: what about cleveland all pro wrestling
AbusedSociety161: What about
CRUZ81: r they with us cause they need it lol
AbusedSociety161: BASHIMO HAS BEEN DISCOVERED.
AbusedSociety161: Get out of Japan.
CRUZ81: never the money is too good here
AbusedSociety161: Go to Inoki.
AbusedSociety161: He will keep you safe.
CRUZ81: his chin will help me
AbusedSociety161: Bashimo has been killed.
CRUZ81: really or r u fuckin with me
AbusedSociety161: Really.
CRUZ81: shittttt
AbusedSociety161: Shit is right.
CRUZ81: whats ur opinion on chuck talyor
AbusedSociety161: He has embraced.
AbusedSociety161: But otherwise he eats too much cake.
CRUZ81: he is good do u think the new nwa/roh will give him a run
AbusedSociety161: He will work in NWA:IWA:MS.
CRUZ81: thats where he works now. He needs a better payday
AbusedSociety161: He needs to pay for the cake.
CRUZ81: icic
AbusedSociety161: Yes.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

What's the Jim Carrey link take you to? Also he started singing Creed - Higher.....I got my own theme too. It's Generation by Black Rebel Motorcycle Club......I've embraced. lmao


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

the link takes ur to a pic of jim carrey i clicked it


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

The dude told me that he got Gabe drunk and that's how they got RoH....damn hippies.

edit: if you type random stuff he'll eventually block you for a second.

THE DUDE IS TAKING OVER! RUN 4 yo lives!


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

It's definitely Caligula.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

this is so werid


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

This man is fuckin' insane, he's telling me that if I don't serve him he's going to sing more Creed. NO MORE CREEEEDDD!!!


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

I still dont get the nwa deal but who knows he doesnt say that much. Its werid.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH88 said:


> I still dont get the nwa deal but who knows he doesnt say that much. Its werid.


The man is evil....he gave the Briscoe's beer and that's why they couldn't go to PWG...that bastard.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL he sent me this. He said its a clue







[/IMG]


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

What the fuck could that mean? That's just.....really fuckin weird lol. Maybe that's AbusedSociety...


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

This has Cali written all over it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I'm still talking to him and he gave me a link to this......it's fuckin Ric Flair what the blue fuck! I've been on the computer for hours and I dont' have any fuckin info! I'm going to bed! GOODNIGHT!


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol he sent u flair I got austin.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, this is definitely Cali or someone trying to make it look like him. Either way, it's retarded at this point.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

AbusedSociety161: this is nolo king
AbusedSociety161: lawls
Spyder XBK: lawls.
Spyder XBK: Black man.
Spyder XBK: lawls
AbusedSociety161: lawls
AbusedSociety161: stfu
Spyder XBK: lawls
AbusedSociety161: lawls at roh fans
AbusedSociety161: lawls


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

I stop talking to him. Really werid stuff.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Enough of this shit stop posting these stupid conversations


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> well the last time they opened it before TheWorldsParasite attack was the night of the first ROH PPV. so i expect they will do the same in September for the 2nd PPV.
> 
> besides, the ROH forums are overrated. i had like over 1,000 posts and just finally got sick of it so i kept posting news about other indy stuff till i got banned.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't call me an a$$hole, cause I actually try to be on there. Some people on there are so stupid (ie. JSWO, calling UltraMantisBlack unfunny) I don't take the board seriously, and try to be a dick sometimes .

Seeing as the blowoff to this whole thing is in like, ore than a month, I think the real AIM dude is giving off too much information.


----------



## Gregoravich (May 31, 2006)

Oh man I laughed so hard reading the last five pages, this stuff is great.


----------



## potatohed123 (Apr 7, 2007)

at first this was scaring the crap out of me. now its so funny xD!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Wow, how far this angle has fallen.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

Gabe on the ROH Boards

"First of all I want to thank everyone for their concern about the other websites situation. I just want to give you all a quick update and let you know that we have gone through the proper channels and gotten the websites shut down. The calls to my house have also stopped. The prank is over. Now I can get back to writing a big ROHwrestling.com Newswire that I will get up on the site by midnight."

AbusedSociety.com is down. But now their is a new website at http://www.project161.com/ 
There are 3 mouseovers on the page, including a blog.

This is the biggest mindfuck in wrestling ever.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't really know what to think of this new site...obviously has to do with death before dishonor. If you haven't noticed if you move your mouse around you can see the two dates of the show. There is also a hidden link on that site to:

http://projectonesixone.blogspot.com/



> Saturday, August 4, 2007
> A bustling city is like suffocation.
> 
> Skyscrapers double as high walls, and if the air pollution doesn’t suck the life from you, they will.
> ...


I believe I get to be the first one to say: What the fuck?


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Gabe is playing this like an angle. You can tell. If this was real, I think he'd try and keep it under wraps and deal with it legally.

August 10, Boston MA

August 11, Philadelphia PA


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

This has got to be the most confusing angle ever....


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> Thank you for pointing out the obvious.


Ouch.

You ever been told that insults on the internet is like pissing in an ocean of piss? Remember it.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

This is fucking great... finally something to get excicted about again... I'm completly mindfucked and loving it. ROH has found a way to keep something from leaking, rape us mentally, and I'm just hoping(which I don't doubt) that this lives up to the hype.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It had better live up to the hype or :avit:


----------



## Colesey (Jul 4, 2007)

That sounds awesome, But why would people assume its Jimmy Jacobs thou?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Colesey said:


> That sounds awesome, But why would people assume its Jimmy Jacobs thou?


Because his face resembles the picture of the bleeding Statue of Liberty.


----------



## CuzThatsHowIRoll (Jul 14, 2006)

Greatest bulid-up ever! ..... jesus if WWE had shit like this I'd be glued ... man ROH is becoming a player, the PPV's was a nice big step, next they need a show for only an hour and do that for like 5 years. Jesus I am psyched up for this angle.



http://projectonesixone.blogspot.com/ said:


> Sunday, August 5, 2007
> 
> 20 years old, two boys deep, and she’s just married. Late night shifts at the diner pay for her bad habits, and his.
> 
> ...


jesus this is weird.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

http://gabeecw.8m.com/ many of the links no longer work, but I thought I'd pass it along.


----------

